# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Frank Foster

## alan45

Andrew Lancel has joined the cast of Coronation Street, taking on the role of new character Frank Foster.

The actor - best known for playing DI Neil Manson in The Bill - will make his first appearance on the cobbles early next year when Frank is introduced as one of Carla Connor's (Alison King) business associates.

According to the ITV soap's official website, Frank goes on to become a new factory client before pursuing Carla's right hand woman Michelle (Kym Marsh) as he looks for love.

Speaking of his new part, Lancel commented: "I'm made up to be here. It's been a long time coming and I'm a big fan of the show so I'm thrilled."

He added: "Frank looks like he's going to be fun to play, there's more to him than meets the eye, he's definitely not one-sided."

As well as The Bill, Lancel's screen credits include roles in medical drama Cardiac Arrest, Bad Girls and Queer as Folk.

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2010), tammyy2j (24-11-2010)

----------


## alan45

Lancel, an Alan Shearer lookalike should have went to Emmerdale where he could have teamed up with his ex lover PC Dunbar

----------


## Chloe O'brien

So he's gonna be Michelle's new squeeze.  I take it Ciaran has a fight with a tram and looses.

----------


## tammyy2j

> So he's gonna be Michelle's new squeeze.  I take it Ciaran has a fight with a tram and looses.


I read Keith signed a new contract to stay longer on the show

----------


## alan45

> So he's gonna be Michelle's new squeeze.  I take it Ciaran has a fight with a tram and looses.


Pity it isnt Michelle who loses the fight with a tram

----------

Dazzle (24-11-2010), tammyy2j (24-11-2010)

----------


## no1abbafan

> Pity it isnt Michelle who loses the fight with a tram


Couldn't have put it better myself

----------

alan45 (24-11-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Andrew Lancel has spoken about his new role in Coronation Street, admitting that the part was impossible to resist.

Earlier this week, it was announced that the former Bill actor had been cast as new character Frank Foster, who will be introduced as one of Carla Connor (Alison King)'s business associates early next year.

Speaking to the Liverpool Echo, Lancel commented: "I'm a massive fan of Corrie so it's very exciting. My wife Louise is a big fan too, so she's thrilled.

"I was once an extra on Corrie when I was a teenager and I've always watched it. Coronation Street is a character in itself. You can't get much more high-profile than Corrie. For me it's always about the part and when I heard about this I couldn't resist it."

Lancel filmed his final scenes as DI Neil Manson on The Bill back in June as the ITV police drama bowed out after 27 years on the air.

The actor added: "I've had a great seven years on ITV and I wanted to stay with the network. The Bill was like a family and it will be like that on Corrie. I've met a lot of the cast and I've only ever known people to have fun in it."

Lancel's character Frank has been tipped to set his sights on Michelle Connor (Kym Marsh) after he makes his screen debut in the New Year.

----------


## alan45

More ravings from Kym Marsh 

Andrew Lancel will "fit right in" on Coronation Street, Kym Marsh has said.

It was confirmed last week that the former Bill star is joining the ITV soap as Frank Foster - one of Carla Connor (Alison King)'s business associates. 

It was revealed that Frank will pursue Marsh's character Michelle as he "looks for love" on the Street.

"We're all so happy he's joining us," the actress wrote in New magazine. "He's a really nice guy and will fit right in."

Lancel will make his debut in the soap early next year.

Bet he will be glad to have the backing of such a great actress and Corrie stalwart

----------


## parkerman

I hope he gets to smile in Corrie.

----------


## alan45

> I hope he gets to smile in Corrie.


He would have smiled more if he had been able to team up with the former PC Dungbar in Emmerdale

----------


## Perdita

NEW Underworld knicker factory client Frank Foster (The Bill's Andrew Lancel) has his head turned by Michelle Connor, whose boyfriend Ciaran McCarthy has left the Street for a new job.

An insider said: "Michelle and Ciaran have promised each other they'll keep their relationship going. But with a lot of lonely nights ahead of her, will Michelle, payed by Kym Marsh, succumb to Frank's charms?"

Meanwhile, Maria is about to fall for another bad boy as she and Chris get closer. But is he over his ex Cheryl - or is Maria heading for heartbreak?

Tracy is keen to make up lost time and bag a fella. Nick is in the firing line - but does Tracy really want Steve?

----------


## alan45

VULNERABLE Corrie crimper Maria Connor will be sexually attacked by newcomer Frank Foster in a shocking storyline.
Single mum Maria - actress Samia Smith - faces the terrifying ordeal after Frank corners her when she goes to his home.

It comes after Maria lands a job in the Underworld factory as sister-in-law Carla's personal assistant.

The factory has lost business in the wake of the Weatherfield tram crash and faces financial ruin unless Carla finds more work.

So Maria's first job is to help Carla sweet-talk her biggest client businessman Frank - played by The Bill star Andrew Lancel - into placing a huge order. Carla sends Maria to his home after noticing he fancies her, but the evening is soured when he says: "If you want this deal you'll have to be nice to me."

As the cameras stop rolling, viewers of the ITV soap will be left wondering whether Frank rapes her.

An insider said: "Viewers will be on the edge of their seats."

A Street source said: "Time will tell how bad Frank's character will be - but he's a ladies' man and no Weatherfield woman will be safe from his interest."

The Sun

----------

tammyy2j (17-01-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

So a rape storyline for Corrie just like Emmerdale have at present and are doing great with

----------


## alan45

Andrew Lancel has teased that Coronation Street viewers will see different sides to his character Frank Foster.

The former Bill actor makes his debut as Frank - one of Carla Connor's business associates - tonight. It was recently reported that due to Kym Marsh's early maternity leave, the newcomer will become involved with Maria Connor (Samia Smith).

"He appears tonight for the first time and he's going to be around for a bit, infiltrating business and women on Coronation Street," Lancel said during an appearance on Loose Women. "I'll be there for a while - we'll see many sides of him.

Speaking about taking on the role of his "mysterious" character, he continued: "I've been working with some amazing and beautiful women as well - Alison King, Kym Marsh and Samia Smith. [But] above the show and above anything else, is a great character. Every script I get, I'm loving."

He added: "It's very surreal going into Coronation Street because I've been a fan. It's been brilliant, I've loved every second of it. I was a bit nervous when I went in but I was really welcomed by some amazing actors and actresses. It's been a blast."

DS

----------

TaintedLove (20-01-2011)

----------


## TaintedLove

It seems to me that this storyline was intended for Michelle Conner. But since Kym is on early maternity leave, the writers did a hasty re-write and changed it to have Maria work at Underwood instead.

----------


## lizann

> It seems to me that this storyline was intended for Michelle Conner. But since Kym is on early maternity leave, the writers did a hasty re-write and changed it to have Maria work at Underwood instead.


Why not use Carla instead?

----------


## Perdita

Because they need to give Maria a storyline. Since she has been back she has hardly featured

----------


## lizann

> Because they need to give Maria a storyline. Since she has been back she has hardly featured


That is a good thing

----------

alan45 (21-01-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street newcomer Andrew Lancel has admitted that it was uncomfortable to film the ITV1 soap's recent sexual assault scenes.

The actor plays Frank Foster, who attacked Maria Connor (Samia Smith) when she visited his house to discuss a business deal for Underworld.

Lancel also confessed that he is worried about the viewer reaction to the storyline.

"I'd want to knock him out, he's a predator and, as a man, I felt hugely uncomfortable filming it," he told The People. "We're on the sofa and Frank tries to force himself on her. It's not an easy scene for a man. I'd never behave like that and don't know anyone who would.

"Samia was wonderful about it but I am slightly worried about the reaction of viewers - Maria is a popular character. Maybe it will start a debate on whether she led him on but what he does was not nice. Even if there is a reason for it that's still no excuse."

He added that he used to work on the Street as an extra when he was younger, saying: "I'd chat to the cast and ask their advice - they were lovely. William Roache who plays Ken Barlow said to me, 'Well, you never know, stick with it and you might end up here'."

----------


## Perdita

Andrew Lancel has admitted that Coronation Street's Frank Foster is "a bad man".

Speaking to Soaplife, the actor said that the businessman is intent on smoothing things over with Maria Connor following his assault on her earlier this month.

"He admits he went too far," Lancel said. "But accusing him of rape is way off the deep end for Frank. He knows he messed up and now he wants to smooth things over."

He continued: "Don't mess with Frank. He doesn't worry about using force of a different kind to keep her quiet. He turns things around and says he could take her to court over what she is saying. That takes some ego. I'm not trying to justify what he did... He's a bad man."

Asked if Frank could be dangerous towards the single mother again, he responded: "Yes... But I don't know how far he would go."

Admitting that he enjoys playing the bad guy, Lancel added: "I hope Frank is one of the villains people love to hate. He's charismatic, charming and you're never quite sure what he'll do next. I hope people love watching him to find out."

DS

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Alison King has admitted that she disapproves of the way her character Carla Connor is behaving in her latest storyline.

Carla has failed to give personal assistant Maria (Samia Smith) her full support after hearing that factory client Frank Foster (Andrew Lancel) tried to force himself on her during an informal business meeting at his home.

Next week, events take a new twist when Carla agrees to go into partnership with Frank at the factory, leaving Maria devastated.

In an interview with Inside Soap, King commented: "Carla's turned a blind eye to what happened to Maria. She thinks that letting Frank buy into the business is a positive thing because everyone gets to keep their jobs and she can keep the company afloat.

"But I do think it's quite selfish of Carla not to take Maria's feelings into account."

The star added that Carla is failing to see the part that she played in creating the mess in the first place.

"Carla needs to stop getting her mates in to work as her personal assistant as it always goes horribly wrong," she explained. "At the end of the day, Carla gave Maria some really bad advice in advising her to go round to Frank's house all glammed up.

"I think Carla knew at the time it wasn't a very sensible thing to do, but she's done it herself in the past and takes no responsibility for what happened."

DS

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE bosses are planning the soap's biggest brawl yet - which will see the Rovers Return getting trashed. 
It all kicks off at Jason Grimshaw's 28th birthday bash next month when sex attacker Frank Foster and wife-beater Chris Gray square up. 

At first it's a case of handbags as they push each other about, but the trouble soon escalates. 

Others piling in will include Tyrone Dobbs, Tommy Duckworth, Owen Armstrong and Becky McDonald. Chairs will be thrown and windows smashed in the brutal fight. 

Tipsy Becky even gets thumped by the stripper hired for Jason's party. 

Rovers owner Steve McDonald arrives at the height of the mayhem and stands gobsmacked at his ruined boozer. 

An insider told TV Biz: "The Rovers has been the scene for lots of punch-ups in the past. 

"Usually there's always someone on hand to drag the fighters apart - until now. 

"This will be the first time that a brawl anything like on this scale has broken out." 



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz1MUH7bw7V

----------


## alan45

THIS is the stripper who shocks Corrie's Ken Barlow when she puts on a sexy performance just for him.
Blonde Imelda is played by real-life pole dancing teacher Charlene Shaw, 29.
She turns up in the Rovers as a surprise treat for Jason Grimshaw at his 28th birthday party. But Imelda mistakes Ken (Bill Roache) for her "victim" and leaves the pensioner hot and bothered with her seductive routine.
Sheffield-born Charlene, who likes to be called Charlie, has all the credentials for the hilarious scenes to be screened next month.
Corrie bosses signed her after reading her CV, which lists talents such as appearing in "artistic nude" shots and giving lessons in exotic dancing.
Charlene also attended Manchester's Laine Johnson Theatre School whose former students include the Street's Tina O'Brien (Sarah Platt) and Sarah Lancashire (Raquel Watts). Imelda is booked by Becky McDonald (Katherine Kelly) to perform at the Rovers. But the stripper gets more excitement than she bargains for.
A fight breaks out between knicker factory boss Frank Foster (Andrew Lancel) and builder Chris Gray (Will Thorp).
It turns into an all-out brawl and Imelda ends up punching Becky - a move she could regret.
An insider told TV Biz: "This storyline has it all - sex, violence and comedy. It would be lovely to have Imelda around more."
Corrie's Cheryl Gray (Holly Quin-Ankrah) was once a lapdancer and Leanne Battersby worked as an escort.
But the soap's last striptease was in 2000 when Scott Wright appeared as Sam Kingston - the "Masked Python" who danced for Janice Battersby. Sam landed a job behind the bar in the Rovers.


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz1MeeZS7qW

----------


## alan45

CORRIE factory boss Carla Connor will try to kill herself - days after being raped by fiance Frank Foster.
Depressed Carla, played by Alison King, downs a bottle of sleeping pills with red wine.
Frank (Andrew Lancel) is arrested for the vicious attack that left her bruised and bloodied - but Carla cannot come to terms with her horrific ordeal.
When close pal Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) visits her, teary Carla declares her love for him and begs him to leave his wife Leanne again.
But he knocks her back - completing her humiliation and sparking the overdose.
A source said: "Carla is at rock bottom. She prides herself on being invincible and feels utterly broken by Frank's actions.
"Peter is the only friend she has left and she's never felt rejection like it. She wants to end it all."
After Peter returns to Leanne, Carla rings him on his mobile as she drifts towards unconsciousness.
She tells him: "I'm just ringing to say goodbye.
"I hope you have a happy life and please don't blame yourself. It's all Frank's fault."
Before Peter can answer he hears a crash and the line goes dead. Fearing the worst, he calls for an ambulance before racing to Underworld chief Carla's flat and finding her unconscious on the floor.
He looks to have arrived too late to save her as he cradles her seemingly lifeless body in his arms.
With tears streaming down his face and his voice shaking with emotion, Peter begs: "Carla, I'm so sorry. Please don't die!"
The ambulance arrives and whisks Carla away to hospital.

But Peter blames himself for not seeing the signs of how depressed she had become - and for not warning anyone that she was in need of professional help.
The harrowing scenes will be screened on ITV1 in September.
Coronation Street has been criticised for being too dark in recent weeks. Carla's rape and suicide attempt come after innocent Fiz Stape (Jennie McAlpine) is is arrested for three murders committed by her fugitive husband.
She is then threatened by drug dealers in jail.
Last night soap insiders insisted Corrie bosses are being careful to avoid sensationalising Carla's suicide attempt.
One source told TV Biz: "Both the scriptwriters and the actors involved are working closely with the relevant charities and support groups to make sure this is handled as sensitively and as realistically as possible."


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz1TGEMQjeu

----------


## Perdita

> CORRIE factory boss Carla Connor will try to kill herself - days after being raped by fiance Frank Foster.
> Depressed Carla, played by Alison King, downs a bottle of sleeping pills with red wine.
> Frank (Andrew Lancel) is arrested for the vicious attack that left her bruised and bloodied - but Carla cannot come to terms with her horrific ordeal.
> When close pal Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) visits her, teary Carla declares her love for him and begs him to leave his wife Leanne again.
> But he knocks her back - completing her humiliation and sparking the overdose.
> A source said: \"Carla is at rock bottom. She prides herself on being invincible and feels utterly broken by Frank's actions.
> \"Peter is the only friend she has left and she's never felt rejection like it. She wants to end it all.\"
> After Peter returns to Leanne, Carla rings him on his mobile as she drifts towards unconsciousness.
> She tells him: \"I'm just ringing to say goodbye.
> ...


This assault storyline is already being discussed here http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...6-Carla-Connor

----------


## alan45

> This assault storyline is already being discussed here http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...6-Carla-Connor


Thats what comes of having so many threads on the one subject

----------


## alan45

Interview in People 4/9/11

AS Corrie’s evil factory boss Frank Foster, Andrew Lancel is ready for the nation to be horrified as a rape plot unfolds over the next few weeks.

And the actor says his assault on fiancÃ©e Carla Connor, played by Alison King, has been the toughest but one of most rewarding roles of his life.

Andrew, 41, admits: “It has been very difficult to play. This stuff has never been seen before on Corrie.

“It’s been hard work and really challenging but also amazing.

“He’s a monster but I’m having a ball playing him. Frank has been a gift. There isn’t a day I haven’t enjoyed. I love coming into work.

“He is romantic, heroic and a monster. For an actor bad guys are always the best to play.”

But Andrew found the day he filmed the implied rape and the harrowing aftermath so physically and mentally draining that he decided not to return to the family home in Liverpool he shares with wife Louise Edge and three-year-old son Isaac.


“It was very heavy stuff. I found it very hard. I didn’t want to talk to anyone and I was really snappy.

“It was hard to shake off that day and I didn’t want to take that home with me so I stayed at a friend’s flat in Manchester.”

But since finishing the *disturbing scenes, spending time with his wife and son has helped him get away from the emotionally draining work.


“Isaac is great – he knows Daddy is on Corrie but he doesn’t really know what that means. I brought him in to the set the other day. He wanted to get the train so we did. Isaac loves coming into work with me.

“At the moment I’m getting recognised quite a bit so I had a cap on and was trying to keep a bit of a low profile and we’re sitting there and he says very loudly: ‘I’m excited about going to Corrie, Daddy’.

“Everyone turned to look at me – he had totally blown my cover. I had to laugh!”

Carla and Frank’s relationship starts falling apart at their engagement party when he makes a big speech declaring his love and she feels overwhelmed.

Carla starts drinking and drives off in Frank’s car with, as our pictures from tonight’s episode show, disastrous results. She knocks down Rovers’ landlady Stella Price (Michelle Collins) leaving her fighting for life and smashes into the bookies.



It’s the biggest stunt on Corrie since last year’s tram crash to mark the show’s 50th anniversary.

Frank tries to cover-up for drunken Carla, who is already banned from driving, by pretending to have been behind the wheel. He fails to see Carla is getting cold feet about *marrying and when she dumps him on the eve of their wedding he *retaliates by raping her.

Andrew says: “Frank is a very *complex character. On one hand he is old-fashioned and a gentleman, he opens doors for women but then buried deep there is this other side to him.

“Right up until it happens Carla is apologising to him as she calls off the wedding. She even says ‘you are a good man. You don’t deserve this’.



“He tries to blame Carla. He even says to her ‘you made me do it’. That’s the most difficult line I’ve ever had to say. It is chilling.”

Andrew says: “Frank is in blind denial and determined to deceive everyone into thinking he’s innocent.”

But as The People revealed he then goes on to prey on Sally Webster.

Andrew says the scenes were equally tough for Alison, 38, and the stars have helped each other cope.

“Alison has been amazing. We get on really well and while we were *filming the rape stuff we literally spent 90 per cent of our time together working on it to get it right.

“It’s a good job we get on so well. It was very emotional to film for both of us but we had lots of support from all the other cast and crew. There were lots of hugs and lots of real tears and also lots of silence on set.”

Andrew admits he is a bit worried about the public’s reaction to the storyline and is bracing himself for possible comments.

“To be honest I’m surprised I haven’t had more already but actually people seem to like Frank.

“People have said to me ‘I wish you weren’t going to rape Carla’.

“But when I was offered the part they told me from day one how it started and how it ended so I knew exactly what I was getting into.”

Playing Frank has been totally different experience for Andrew who played Det Insp Neil Manson on ITV’s The Bill for seven years.He says: “Domestic rape happens in real life and we have a responsibility to talk about these issues. It is the first time it has been dealt with like this on Corrie. We are not doing it lightly. It is very well done.”


Wife Louise, a dance teacher, is a big Corrie fan and never misses an *episode – watching as she irons. To escape the *intensity of playing Frank Andrew loves *to cook and says he is at his happiest in the kitchen.

“Cooking is about the only thing I’m any good at. I’m a real foodie and I just love everything about it.” In fact, he says, apart from work and family his main passions are football – he’s an Everton fan – food and his faith.

Andrew regularly goes to church near his home in Liverpool and religion clearly plays an important part in his life.

Just a few days after we meet he is heading off to a Christian festival called Greenbelt which is held annually at Cheltenham racecourse.

He is even on the bill hosting “an evening with” style event for festival-goers.

“People in this country are funny about religion but Greenbelt is just great. I first went to it in 1990.

“On the Sunday morning they do communion for 20,000 people.

“But it’s not that different to any other festival really – the busiest tent is always The Jesus Arms beer tent.”

He says he expects to get some awkward questions about how playing a rapist fits in with his faith.

“It’s a question people are bound to ask – but I see it as an important issue which we are getting out into the open.”

----------


## Perdita

> Interview in People 4/9/11
> 
> AS Corrie’s evil factory boss Frank Foster, Andrew Lancel is ready for the nation to be horrified as a rape plot unfolds over the next few weeks.
> 
> And the actor says his assault on fiancÃ©e Carla Connor, played by Alison King, has been the toughest but one of most rewarding roles of his life.
> 
> Andrew, 41, admits: “It has been very difficult to play. This stuff has never been seen before on Corrie.
> 
> “It’s been hard work and really challenging but also amazing.
> ...


already posted http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ge3#post755747

----------


## alan45

> Thats what comes of having so many threads on the one subject





> already posted http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ge3#post755747


The interview was about Andrew Lancel not Carla Connor so I thought this thread more appropriate. I don't think hi family or Church have anything to do with her

----------


## Perdita

> The interview was about Andrew Lancel not Carla Connor so I thought this thread more appropriate. I don't think hi family or Church have anything to do with her


The article is mainly about the rape storyline and Carla Connor's alcohol consumption. And I have not yet seen DI Manson in Corrie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

> The article is mainly about the rape storyline and Carla Connor's alcohol consumption. And I have not yet seen DI Manson in Corrie


He is still better known as DI Manson the Alan Shearer lookalike

----------


## alan45

Andrew Lancel DS interview

Coronation Street embarks on one of its darkest ever storylines next week as Frank Foster attacks and rapes Carla Connor after she ends their relationship on the eve of their wedding.

Although the act of rape does not feature on screen, viewers will be left in no doubt over what Frank has done - and show bosses have promised to "tackle a very difficult subject in a sensitive and moving way" in the coming weeks.

Off screen, Coronation Street bosses and cast members have researched the plot with experts from the St. Mary's Sexual Assault Referral Centre in Manchester, and the characters involved have been tipped to feature in powerful scenes for some time to come.

With the storyline due to begin airing from Monday, Digital Spy recently caught up with Andrew Lancel, who plays Frank, for an in-depth chat about what's in store.

When were you first told that Frank would have this big storyline with Carla?
"I've known about this since the first meeting I had with Corrie - it was always going to be part and parcel of the storyline arc. The clues have been there over a period of time, but we've played them in a normal way and I think Frank has become quite accepted and popular. 

"Because of that, I think this is going to be quite a big shock for those people who have forgotten what happened with Maria. But I've always known the A and Z of the storyline."


Have you embraced the chance to portray such gritty material?
"It's certainly been the most challenging storyline that I've done as a TV actor, but I've also been flattered to do it and I think that we've got a responsibility with this. It's important to remember that this is still Corrie. While Corrie does tackle issues like rape and domestic violence, it perhaps does it in a way that other dramas don't, because it's Corrie. 

"It's been an absolute pleasure to be involved in this. It's been a challenge, it's been hard, it's been emotional - and it will be to watch. But I'm very keen to get this across - while it may be disturbing for people to watch some particular scenes, it's still Corrie."

We know that Alison King did a lot of research for the storyline, so were you also involved in that?
"Yes, of course - but I'm coming at it from a different point of view and a considerably different angle, so for me it's been about understanding why people do this. Frank has often been very romantic, he's been heroic, he's been charming and he's been funny - but I've always known that within him there's a dormant predator. 

"It's nearly surfaced before, but this time it does surface. So obviously I wanted to understand why people do what they do. Also, this isn't a guy dragging someone into a back alley - this is a day before his wedding and hours before he was planning to marry this woman, so it's extremely shocking."


How did filming these scenes compare to the scenes we saw a few months ago where Frank tried to rape Maria?
"Well, the Maria storyline was a long time ago now, and since then Frank and Carla have become a couple - quite a well-liked couple. But we weren't foxing the audience, we were playing a story and as far as Frank was concerned, he was going to marry Carla and spend the rest of his life with her. 

"So up until this point, I was playing a man who was hopelessly in love with this woman. Because of that, it felt very different to the scenes that I played with Samia. 

"Also, 95% of my scenes have been with Alison King and we've worked very hard together. We go off to rehearse together, we learn lines and we speak on the phone all the time. We were very aware that we had a responsibility with this, so we worked very, very closely together. It's been a lot easier than it could have been thanks to Ali."

Does the storyline delve into why Frank is the way he is, and why he does this?
"Well, this is the thing - why would anybody do something like this? What we see is that Frank is so distraught and broken by what Carla has done by calling off the wedding, that the monster within him comes out. I've always said from day one that there are many, many sides to Frank Foster - some that are nice, and some that are not nice. 

"But his true colours really come out with this storyline. This is what he is, and you can't skirt that - I certainly don't want to skirt that. At the same time, though, it's fascinating to play - there's a darkness in Frank that has been great to explore as an actor. It's hard and tough to do, but also rewarding."


Surprisingly, Frank seems very cheery and acts completely normally soon after the attack, doesn't he?
"Yes, within minutes he's acting normally and saying things like, 'What's happened? I don't understand'. He's very, very clever - there's a twisted mind in there. He'd have Carla back at the drop of a hat, that's the bizarre thing." 

What kind of impact do you want the storyline to have?
"It's a horrible thing that happens, but unfortunately it happens almost daily in this country, so I think it's going to touch a lot of nerves but it'll be fascinating to watch. The way Carla, Frank, Maria, Peter and the street all deal with it - it's classic Corrie and it's high-voltage. It's Corrie-driven and it's character-driven. 

"If there's a moral message behind it, which of course there is, then that's great - but at its core it's about the people who walk down Coronation Street. It has to be, I think. I suspect that this particular storyline has been under the microscope right down to every word, so we're aware that we've got a responsibility. But we've also got a responsibility to the people who watch Corrie week in, week out."


You've mentioned that Frank has seemed popular, so are you surprised that some viewers seemed to forget the Maria storyline so quickly?
"Yeah, absolutely. But we played it in a way that was very coy at the time - and that was because there was a long way to go. That was February, this is September and there's been so many episodes between then and now. 

"But I think people have always known he's a baddie - the press picked up on it early on, and it's always in the papers that he's a bad boy. I don't think people realised he would be this bad, though. It's often easy to tell who the bad guys are, but with Frank, I hope there's always been a question mark there until now."

What happens to Frank after this?
"All I can say is it's not the end. It's far from over - it's far, far from over for Frank. He's a very clever man, and he can twist and manipulate people very easily it seems. It'll be interesting for people to see what happens in the days after the attack - the way Frank twists and turns and manipulates. He'll lie and be deceitful, and there'll be blood on the street.

Because of the nature of this storyline, do you ever worry that a minority of viewers could confuse you with your character?
"I only worry about it when people say that to me! I don't mean this arrogantly, but I've been on telly for a long time - particularly on The Bill, where I was on screen every week for years. I think that people identify me as someone who's on TV, so I think this role might have perhaps been a bit harder for someone who's not done a lot of telly. But I can't see people being daft enough to think that I'm Frank. I look like him and sound like him, but that's it!"

Are you enjoying working with Gwen Taylor, who's playing Frank's mum?
"Yes! I've had a lot of great actresses playing my mums over the years like Julie Walters and Anita Dobson, and now I've got Gwen Taylor - it's great!"

How have you found life at Coronation Street in general?
"It's been a joy. I've been here nearly a year now, I've done hundreds of days - and I've not had a day that I haven't enjoyed. It's been tiring, especially in the past couple of months with this rape storyline - and on the particular day of filming those scenes, I was exhausted and it was very emotional. Who wouldn't feel like that? But it's a buzz working on Corrie - I've had a gift of a part and a gift of a job." 


You were a fan of Corrie before you joined the show, weren't you?
"Yes, working with actors like Jane Danson, I still have to count to five because I'm a fan. I actually think that being such a big fan of the show has helped with this part, because it's very important to respect what you do and I have enormous respect for these people. They're doing it year in, year out. 

"For example, Chris Gascoyne has been playing his part faultlessly for years - always doing his homework, always doing his research. It's been a joy working with all of them, without exception. But I'm going to have to pedestal Ali, because of the material we've been doing together."

You've often seemed to portray characters with a harder edge. Do you find those roles more enjoyable to play?
"I've never tried to seek characters who have controversy attached to them. What happened was that, when I was 23, I was cast in Cardiac Arrest, which turned out to be a massively controversial programme about the NHS. And then the characters that I was asked to play afterwards always seemed to have a bit of an edge to them. 

"Russell T Davies asked me to do Queer as Folk, I did City Central and I was the journalist in Hillsborough. A lot of the parts that I've played have been tinged with controversy. I've not necessarily sought it, but it's made it a really interesting journey. 

"Even on Bad Girls I was playing a bully, and on The Bill, Manson was a controversial character who was often associated with controversial stories. I've been very lucky with my roles, and none more so than Frank."

Away from Coronation Street, you've been doing some one-man theatre shows recently. How have they been going?
"They've been going great! I've always done gigs and concerts. Coronation Street is my day job, but I'm fortunate enough to have the occasional night job - and noticeably more people seem to be coming now thanks to Frank! It's been going good and I'm enjoying it."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Andrew Lancel has revealed that his character Frank Foster will show just how manipulative he is as the soap's rape storyline progresses.

Frank sexually assaults fiancÃ© Carla Connor (Alison King) next week after she dumps him on the eve of their wedding.

Although Frank runs off into the night after the attack, Lancel told Digital Spy that the businessman later returns and pretends that nothing has happened.

Lancel explained: "Within minutes, he's acting normally and saying things like, 'What's happened? I don't understand'. He's very, very clever - there's a twisted mind in there."

Discussing Frank's future, he continued: "All I can say is it's not the end. It's far from over - it's far, far from over for Frank. He's a very clever man, and he can twist and manipulate people very easily it seems. 

"It'll be interesting for people to see what happens in the days after the attack - the way Frank twists and turns and manipulates. He'll lie and be deceitful, and there'll be blood on the street."

Sally Webster was recently tipped to become embroiled in the ongoing storyline, but these rumours remain unconfirmed by Coronation Street bosses.

Reports have also suggested that Frank and his mum Anne will start plotting against Carla in a bid to destroy her business.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Frank Foster, AKA actor Andrew Lancel tells TV Times magazine why his controversial character is set to be Weatherfield's vilest vilain yet...

Since finding fame in BBC1’s Cardiac Arrest as saintly doctor Andrew Collin, you’ve tackled some pretty controversial roles...
“I was the nice TV doctor, and I was very fortunate to be in a very successful, controversial and, I like to say, ground-breaking show. Then gradually after that I got known for doing controversial parts.

“Things like Queer as Folk in which I had a very small role, kind of changed my career, because I was the guy that killed one of the characters, and I was representing the dangers of that gay lifestyle. Then I killed Paul Nicholls in City Central and, in Soldier Soldier, I was the first gay soldier on British television. I hadn’t thought about any of these things; it just seemed to happen, but then you think that it’s a good way of talking about things.”

The recent episode of Coronation Street in which Frank raped Carla was extremely controversial...
"There is going to be a lot of controversy with Frank. For me, and I’m sure for Alison, they were incredibly hard to play because they were delving into real darkness. I was having to pull out this monster that I’ve always known was there. And more than ever, they’re the scenes where you really see Frank.

“That particular week, I didn’t go home; I was probably a bit snappy. But it was my birthday in the middle of the week and my wife took me and [my son] Isaac to a beautiful hotel for the night, so that was wonderful and, on set, they did a birthday surprise for me.”

It must be hard to switch off from playing such a troubled character like Frank, though...
“Ninety per cent of the time, I am able to switch off. I suspect that on those particular days, it took a little bit longer and maybe a larger glass of wine!”

What else can we expect to see happening with Frank?
“There’s a lot more to come. It’s about denial, about being a predator, having control. He’d have Carla back tomorrow; that’s how twisted he is. Believe me, it goes into a storyline of twists and lies. I’m putting my hand on my head when I read the scripts; I’m like 'Oh my God, die!'"

And what about the thought of putting on DI Manson’s shoes again, should The Bill be resurrected or a spin-off created?
“I’ve still got his shoes in my wardrobe! I would never rule it out as long as Johnathan Young [The Bill’s executive producer] or Tim Key [producer] were behind it, the same writers were there and some of the same cast.

“There’s talk of taking Manson to Australia. I’ve heard all the rumours and I’ve seen the treatments and the ideas, so I think that proves we were doing something right!”

----------

Glen1 (23-09-2011)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street newcomer Gwen Taylor has explained her character Anne Foster's loyal support of her rapist son Frank.

Carla Connor (Alison King) was sexually attacked by Frank (Andrew Lancel) after she called off their wedding last month. Next week's episodes see the businesswoman's ordeal continue as Anne is installed at Underworld to protect her son's interests at the factory, making Carla's life a misery.

Taylor told TV Choice of the storyline: "In Anne's eyes, Frank can do no wrong. She'll do whatever it takes to protect him. If he tells her he didn't do it, then he didn't do it.

"There are plenty of mums out there like that. When the recent riots happened, some women refused point blank to believe their children had been involved. So mums can be a pretty loyal bunch, for good or ill."

Taylor admitted that she found her first day at Coronation Street "terrifying" but quickly settled in on set.

"I was a bit gobsmacked to begin with because, like most people who watch the show, the characters feel like they're somehow part of your life," she explained. "I found it strange being with them all, but it's getting better as I'm getting to know the actors.

"Ali King is a lovely woman. It's hard to have an argument with her because she's so sweet. We'll just have had a nice conversation in the green room and then I have to go on screen and tear her to bits."

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...-the-plot.html

CORRIE'S evil rapist Frank Foster loses the plot after he spots his ex-fiancÃ©e Carla Connor spying on him at his own Christmas party.  0 commentRelated Stories
That's one Hel' 
of a sexy dress
CORRIE star gives fans a treat as she wears eye-popping dress for second time 
Sacha nice send-off for Corrie star Corrie couple finally go public Corrie’s Vicky Binns is Â£3k 'pal' He catches his former lover in a car parked outside his house and quickly goes over to confront her. 

Enraged by the exchange, he stalks back to his own home and stops to SCREAM like a mad man before he goes back inside. 

He had thrown a festive bash, attended by his new romantic interest Sally Webster (Sally Dynevor) and his mother Ann (Gwen Taylor). 

Vulnerable Sally is seduced by the monster this Yuletide after they become close following her split from Jeff Cullen. 



Last month Sally Dynevor, who has played Sally for 25 years said: "He is in a position of authority, and for Sally that's enticing." 

Frank (Andrew Lancel) raped Carla (Alison King) after she dumped him the night before their wedding. 

The scenes will be shown in upcoming episodes of Coronation Street.

----------


## alan45

> CORRIE'S evil rapist Frank Foster loses the plot after he spots his ex-fiancÃ©e Carla Connor spying on him at his own Christmas party. He catches his former lover in a car parked outside his house and quickly goes over to confront her. 
> 
> Enraged by the exchange, he stalks back to his own home and stops to SCREAM like a mad man before he goes back inside. 
> 
> He had thrown a festive bash, attended by his new romantic interest Sally Webster (Sally Dynevor) and his mother Ann (Gwen Taylor). 
> 
> Vulnerable Sally is seduced by the monster this Yuletide after they become close following her split from Jeff Cullen. 
> 
> 
> ...



The Pictures

----------

Dazzle (21-11-2011)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's evil businessman Frank Foster will be killed off in a forthcoming plot twist, a report has claimed.

Cast and crew at the Weatherfield soap will soon start filming scenes which see the twisted villain die as his dark storyline reaches its conclusion, according to The Mirror.

It is thought that police launch a murder investigation following Frank's (Andrew Lancel) death, meaning that one character may have resorted to desperate measures to get rid of him.

Kevin Webster (Michael Le Vell) will reportedly be among the suspects as the shock death rocks the cobbles. He comes under suspicion and is arrested because his ex-wife Sally (Sally Dynevor) was targeted by the rapist before his passing.

Although plot details are unconfirmed by Coronation Street bosses, a spokesperson told the newspaper that Frank's storyline 'had to run to its conclusion'.

Defending the soap's balance of dramatic and lighter storylines, the representative added: "Coronation Street's fantastic mix of drama, comedy and romance will continue into 2012."

Frank, who joined Weatherfield in January, raped ex-fiancÃ©e Carla Connor (Alison King) earlier this year. Maria Connor (Samia Smith) was also attacked by him, but she managed to escape his clutches.

----------

Glen1 (23-11-2011), tammyy2j (24-11-2011)

----------


## alan45

CORRIE'S Rosie Webster is to enlist the help of her boyfriend Jason Grimshaw in a bid to stop evil rapist Frank Foster dating her mum.

Corrie's Helen Flanagan quitsCorrie Sally next in sight for Frank
The brunette, played by Helen Flanagan, asks her partner, alias Ryan Thomas, to take her round to the house of her mum's new romantic interest.

Rosie, wearing a fur coat, knee-length leather boots and an orange printed top gets in Jason's white van and they zoom off to warn him off.

Frank (Andrew Lancel) raped his ex-fiancee Carla Connor (Alison King) after she dumped him the night before their wedding. He also attacked Maria Connor, who managed to escape his clutches.

And it has been revealed that Frank will be killed off as his dark storyline reaches a conclusion.

Sally's ex hubby Kevin Webster (Michael Le Vell) will be hauled into the Weatherfield cop shop over the death of the serial attacker.

Sally, left vulnerable after splitting from Jeff Cullen, gets increasingly close to monster Frank over the next few weeks and they share a kiss under the mistletoe after they go out for a festive drink together.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Coronation Street's evil businessman Frank Foster will be killed off in a forthcoming plot twist, a report has claimed.
> 
> Cast and crew at the Weatherfield soap will soon start filming scenes which see the twisted villain die as his dark storyline reaches its conclusion, according to The Mirror.
> 
> It is thought that police launch a murder investigation following Frank's (Andrew Lancel) death, meaning that one character may have resorted to desperate measures to get rid of him.
> 
> Kevin Webster (Michael Le Vell) will reportedly be among the suspects as the shock death rocks the cobbles. He comes under suspicion and is arrested because his ex-wife Sally (Sally Dynevor) was targeted by the rapist before his passing.
> 
> Although plot details are unconfirmed by Coronation Street bosses, a spokesperson told the newspaper that Frank's storyline 'had to run to its conclusion'.
> ...


Carla is very bad luck for fellas Peter would want to be careful they all die 

Paul, Liam, Tony and now Frank

----------

alan45 (24-11-2011), parkerman (24-11-2011)

----------


## alan45

> Carla is very bad luck for fellas Peter would want to be careful they all die 
> 
> Paul, Liam, Tony and now Frank



Pity she didn't have the same effect on women. Then we could bid Kym Marsh a fond farewell

----------


## sarah c

> The Pictures



looks more like he has shut something delicate in the door to me!!

----------


## alan45

Frank Foster will be found not guilty of raping Carla Connor in Coronation Street, reports have claimed.

The businessman will walk away free when a jury acquits him of sexually assaulting his former fiance after she dumped him on the eve of their wedding, according to the Daily Star.

"Needless to say Frank is quick to return to the *cobbles and gloat about his innocence, knowing full well he's guilty as sin," a source told the newspaper.

The trial, which will be screened next year, is said to feature some of the "most powerful" episodes of the soap ever aired. Carla (Alison King) will be forced to recount explicit details of the night of the attack and answer questions about her relationship with Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) as Frank's lawyers attempt to ruin her reputation.

Carla denies that she and Peter are more than friends but a private *investigator hired by Frank shocks the court by producing pictures of the couple kissing, the insider claimed.

The revelation reportedly prompts Peter's wife Leanne (Jane Danson) to scream from the public gallery: "You're a liar, Carla!"

----------


## katieb

What kind of message does it send out when they show someone like this being found not guilty???

----------

parkerman (22-12-2011), Ruffed_lemur (08-01-2012)

----------


## parkerman

If that's true it's going to do wonders to increase women's confidence in reporting a rape...I don't think!  :Thumbsdown:   :Angry:

----------


## alan45

> What kind of message does it send out when they show someone like this being found not guilty???


The same message all soaps send out. Crime is okay. Look at Traceyluv, convicted murderer, Cain Dingle, Karl King, and dont get me started on Deadender. A criminal record is a pre requisite almoost to get a get a job on the seires

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's cast and crew have today filmed two different outcomes to Frank Foster's rape trial.

The soap's team were out on location in Manchester this afternoon to film the conclusion of Frank's court case, which is expected to unfold on screen in a few weeks' time.

One scene recorded by the crew saw Frank (Andrew Lancel) leave court a free man after being found not guilty - celebrating outside on the steps with mum Anne (Gwen Taylor) and girlfriend Sally (Sally Dynevor) by his side.

Frank's victim Carla (Alison King), meanwhile, appeared devastated as she left the building with Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) and Maria Connor (Samia Ghadie).

However, the Daily Mail reports that another scene has been filmed showing Anne and Sally distraught outside the building following a guilty verdict from the jury - leaving Frank in custody to await sentencing.

Frank attacked Carla in the autumn after she called off their wedding. However, he has managed to convince some Weatherfield locals - including Sally - that he is innocent.

Last month, a tabloid report claimed to have revealed the outcome of the storyline but the rumours were unconfirmed.

----------


## alan45

It will depend on how popular Andrew Lancel is with the viewers or if the producer decides to take him and his family to New York for a shopping trip  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (04-01-2012)

----------


## alan45

CORRIE bosses have kept viewers guessing as to whether evil Frank Foster is cleared at his rape trial by filming TWO endings.


Girlfriend Sally Webster, played by Sally Dynevor, and mum Anne (Gwen Taylor) are shown celebrating Frank's freedom – but also mourning his conviction in the alternate scenario.


Upset ... Sally Webster and mum Anne are in tears after Frank is convicted in one ending

Carla Connor (Alison King) looks devastated in shots showing Frank (Andrew Lancel) getting away with his crime.



She is joined in court by Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) and Maria Connor (Samia Ghadie) – who are jubilant in the scenario where he is jailed.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street producer Phil Collinson will lead a debate on sexual assault, at a conference in Manchester after Corrie screened the rape of Carla Connor.

The producer will be one of the key speakers at St Mary’s Sexual Assault Referral Centre’s annual two-day conference. He is expected to talk about how Corrie was helped by St Mary’s Sexual Assault Referral Centre, which supports thousands of victims of rape and sexual assault each year. The conference will take place at Manchester town hall.

The Manchester Evening News says that "the portrayal of the Coronation Street rape storyline was praised by TV critics for its sensitivity, in contrast to the reception received in 2001, when the soap was blasted by the Independent Television Commission over the handling of a rape scene involving Toyah Battersby." 

Well, this storyline wasn't praised by this Corrie fan for its sensitivity. I slammed it as a cheap ploy to get quick ratings, weakening and undermining a strong soap female character in the process. I have always written here on the Coronation Street Blog against using rape in an entertainment show like Coronation Street.  I also wrote and complained to ITV in 2001 when the rape of Toyah was shown too - but all I got in return was a very patronising letter.

----------

parkerman (06-01-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> What kind of message does it send out when they show someone like this being found not guilty???


A bad one.  Maybe he will be found guilty before the story is over though.

----------


## Perdita

> What kind of message does it send out when they show someone like this being found not guilty???


Reflects real life though, sadly

----------


## parkerman

> Reflects real life though, sadly


It might do but don't you think a soap with the sort of following Coronation Street has has some sort of duty to support women who have been raped? If the end result of this story were to let Frank off how do you think that might affect women who have been raped and see that it is not worth reporting because the end result is that the rapist gets off and their own name gets dragged through the mud?

----------


## Perdita

> It might do but don't you think a soap with the sort of following Coronation Street has has some sort of duty to support women who have been raped? If the end result of this story were to let Frank off how do you think that might affect women who have been raped and see that it is not worth reporting because the end result is that the rapist gets off and their own name gets dragged through the mud?


I did not mean to imply that this should be the storyline, I only meant to say that it happens in real life, where it is just as wrong as in fiction.

----------


## alan45

> Reflects real life though, sadly


Rape is an extremely difficult case to prove. Even more so when the couple were involved in a sexual relationship. Moany Maria didnt help matters when she flaunted herself at Frank and then cried rape when he tried to grope her. The allegation was withdrawn by her and Carla.

Just because Carla made the allegation doesnt make it true. Ask Michael LeVell

Rape is a horrible disgusting crime but as with all criminal cases there must be evidence

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Andrew Lancel has promised that there is "lots" more to come from his villainous character Frank Foster before he leaves the soap.

Frank has been at the centre of a rape storyline with Carla Connor (Alison King) in recent months - and fans will see the dark tale reach a conclusion later this year.

Next week's episodes see Frank step up his attempts to obtain evidence that Carla is having an affair with Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) - which could help his case in court. Frank's trial then plays out on screen from January 30.

Lancel told Loose Women today: "I've liked playing Frank. We've known the whole arc of the story from day one - I've known what he did, when he did it, when he goes and how he goes. I've known the journey.

"We've filmed two endings to the trial, and I think we might be filming different endings for another thing as well. The trial was amazing. It's been a joy. It's been hard work, a tough character to play - getting Frank under your skin."

Asked whether he has left the show, the actor replied: "Not yet. I'm there for a little bit. People are asking me all the time, 'Are you leaving?' It doesn't feel like I'm leaving, because I've always known the whole thing. I read the other day that it's coming to a conclusion, and I think that's a really good way of putting it."

"I've not had a day I've not enjoyed on Corrie - it's the nicest bunch," he continued. "To be a part of it has been a ball. There's still lots to happen on camera and off camera. I've been very lucky to go from The Bill into Corrie. So we'll see what's next."

Lancel also hinted that another character could get caught up in Frank's dangerous world in upcoming episodes.

"He's snogged Maria, he snogged and did more with Carla, he's snogging Sally - and there's more snogging to come with someone else," he said.  :EEK!: 

Coronation Street continues on Thursday at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------

Glen1 (17-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses have officially announced that evil Frank Foster will be killed in a forthcoming storyline twist.

The villainous businessman was left celebrating in tonight's (Friday) double bill of the soap as he was found not guilty of raping Carla Connor (Alison King) and walked out of court a free man.

However, Frank won't be getting the last laugh as tensions will continue to rise on the cobbles in upcoming episodes - resulting in his death.

Over the next few weeks, vengeance will be on the minds of several characters as the dramatic consequences of Frank's acquittal play out. 

Even Frank's current girlfriend Sally Webster (Sally Dynevor) will finally see his true colours, leaving her feeling humiliated and terrified of what he is capable of.

Throughout February, Coronation Street fans will see Frank become a hate figure in Weatherfield as he tries to make Carla pay for dragging him through the courts.

Andrew Lancel, who plays Frank, commented: "Erase and eradicate, that is his plan. And he will go about it in the worst possible way. He is enjoying tormenting Carla, he is enjoying turning the screw. 

"His true colours are finally showing through, and no-one is safe in his scheming head. But he doesn't for one moment think his life might be in danger - he is too arrogant and too cocky to think that could ever happen to him!"

Coronation Street chiefs have confirmed that Frank's lifeless body will be found at the factory, following days of arguments and confrontations with his various associates and enemies.

However, with so many suspects in the frame for the crime, police and viewers alike will be left baffled over who the killer was.

As the mystery unravels, though, events later reach a dramatic climax and the culprit is finally unmasked.

Coronation Street continues on Monday at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------

Dazzle (05-02-2012), parkerman (04-02-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Coronation Street chiefs have confirmed that Frank's lifeless body will be found at the factory, following days of arguments and confrontations with his various associates and enemies.
> 
> However, with so many suspects in the frame for the crime, police and viewers alike will be left baffled over who the killer was.
> 
> As the mystery unravels, though, events later reach a dramatic climax and the culprit is finally unmasked.


A whodunnit storyline? That's novel.....

----------


## Perdita

> However, with so many suspects in the frame for the crime, police and viewers alike will be left baffled over who the killer was.


Not those viewers who come and read the spoilers here   :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> However, with so many suspects in the frame for the crime, police and viewers alike will be left baffled over who the killer was.


Fortunately for the soap plod they have Supersleuth Stelllllllllllaaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggghhhhhhh esconced in the back room of T'Rovers and doubtless she will solve the mystery for them. That factory is a real death trap

----------


## Perdita

ACTOR Andrew Lancel is embarking on a new showbiz path when Corrie bad boy character Frank is killed off â he's taking up SINGING.  Not surprisingly Andrew wants a break from the intense storylines. He said: "I'm really looking forward to getting back to singing. I've done it on and off for years. I'm going back on the road and will get back into acting later in the year.

He said: "Corrie is watched by so many people, you have fans coming up to you in the supermarket, saying 'Hi Frank'. I had that a bit in The Bill but nothing like it is in Corrie.

"I take my hats off to everyone who works there."

ITV confirmed on Friday that Frank will be killed off.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...the-stage.html

----------


## Perdita

Sally Webster will be the prime suspect for Frank Foster's murder on Coronation Street, it has been claimed.

A report in the Daily Star suggests that the evil Underworld boss - played by Andrew Lancel - threatens to rape Sally after admitting to her that he did attack Carla Connor (Alison King). Viewers of the ITV1 soap have just seen Frank acquitted of Carla's rape by a trial jury. 

"Does Sally have what it takes to kill? Only time will tell," a production insider told the publication.

Sally (Sally Dynevor) will apparently discover that her lover intends to double-cross Carla, with Frank warning her: "If you know what's good for you you'll keep your mouth shut, because the last woman who crossed me certainly lived to regret it. Maybe you want some of the same."

Sally will apparently be found standing over Frank's body in scenes to air later this year.

Dynevor has previously hinted that she thinks her character's estranged husband Kevin (Michael Le Vell) could kill Frank, saying: "If Frank hurt Sally in any way, I wouldn't like to guess what Kevin would do to him - I think he might even be capable of murder."

Coronation Street bosses confirmed Frank's murder after the trial verdict aired last Friday (February 3), promising that multiple suspects will have a motive for killing him.

----------


## alan45

As Sally is not leaving Corrie it's unlikely that she is the murderer if indeed Frank is murdered. Doubtless she may be this years innocent victim locked up in the Big House a la Deidre Rachid. If Frank is actually murdered I think his mother is likely to be the killer

----------


## tammyy2j

> As Sally is not leaving Corrie it's unlikely that she is the murderer if indeed Frank is murdered. Doubtless she may be this years innocent victim locked up in the Big House a la Deidre Rachid. If Frank is actually murdered I think his mother is likely to be the killer


The real murderer might not go to jail so could be Sally

----------


## alan45

> The real murderer might not go to jail so could be Sally


Thats what I was trying to say. In typical Corrie style an innocent person will go to jail (Think Deirdre, Fizz and Gail) before the true identity of the killer is revealed. Thats what Im picking up from the spoilers. Personally I would like the real killers to be Stellaaaaarrrrgggghhhh,  Michelle,  Tracyluv and Carla.  The four of them could be convicted and locked up in the Big House forever

----------


## Glen1

> Thats what I was trying to say. In typical Corrie style an innocent person will go to jail (Think Deirdre, Fizz and Gail) before the true identity of the killer is revealed. Thats what Im picking up from the spoilers. Personally I would like the real killers to be Stellaaaaarrrrgggghhhh,  Michelle,  Tracyluv and Carla.  The four of them could be convicted and locked up in the Big House forever


Good thinking Alan ,your definately future Producer material for Corrie . Be nice to include Dreary in the quartet , five of em in the same cell . Judge to hand down minimum tariff of 40 yrs before parol considered, dream come true. Unfortunately I'll wake up in a minute. Culprit probably going to be a previous victim of Frank . Mind you would be nice to see the Knicker Stitcher locked up for a few months for the interim .

----------

alan45 (08-02-2012)

----------


## LostVoodoo

I was debating it would be his mum. Firstly she's an easy character to write out. Plus they had that moment when she asked him whether he did it and when he said no she said she'd back him all the way, which he has, so obviously would not be happy when she found out the truth. And then there's the totally random death of her husband everyone seems to have forgotten about and no one seemed that upset about at the time, the grief from that cou;d send her over the edge.

----------

alan45 (08-02-2012), Glen1 (09-02-2012), parkerman (09-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

> I was debating it would be his mum. Firstly she's an easy character to write out. Plus they had that moment when she asked him whether he did it and when he said no she said she'd back him all the way, which he has, so obviously would not be happy when she found out the truth. And then there's the totally random death of her husband everyone seems to have forgotten about and no one seemed that upset about at the time, the grief from that cou;d send her over the edge.


My money is on the Mum

----------


## sarah c

> My money is on the Mum


mine too....Anne finds out Frank is actually guilty - blames him for her hisbands death - job done....

----------


## Dazzle

> mine too....Anne finds out Frank is actually guilty - blames him for her hisbands death - job done....


Frank's dad died while he and his mum were on holiday, though, so I don't see how she could blame Frank for his dad's death.

----------


## parkerman

She blames Carla for causing Frank's dad the stress that killed him with a heart attack, so, if it turns out Carla was right all along she would blame Frank instead.

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Thats what I was trying to say. In typical Corrie style an innocent person will go to jail (Think Deirdre, Fizz and Gail) before the true identity of the killer is revealed. Thats what Im picking up from the spoilers. Personally I would like the real killers to be Stellaaaaarrrrgggghhhh,  Michelle,  Tracyluv and Carla.  The four of them could be convicted and locked up in the Big House forever


 However, even if it was Tracyluv she would get off on a technicality....

----------


## sarah c

> Frank's dad died while he and his mum were on holiday, though, so I don't see how she could blame Frank for his dad's death.


Anne has said a couple of times that the stress of the false acusations re Frank - 'drove an innocent man to his death....'

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Anne has said a couple of times that the stress of the false acusations re Frank - 'drove an innocent man to his death....'


I wish I'd thought of that...er...

----------


## sarah c

> I wish I'd thought of that...er...


er.......you did

lol

----------

parkerman (09-02-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I know what Frank did raping Carla was despicable, I just dont buy him as a big classic soap villian

----------


## Dazzle

> She blames Carla for causing Frank's dad the stress that killed him with a heart attack, so, if it turns out Carla was right all along she would blame Frank instead.


I missed that  :Embarrassment: 




> I know what Frank did raping Carla was despicable, I just dont buy him as a big classic soap villian


Except for the rape itself, Frank is a more subtle character than lots of soap villains.

----------

parkerman (09-02-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> Except for the rape itself, Frank is a more subtle character than lots of soap villains.


Absolutely, Dazzle. As you say, apart from the brutality of the rape itself, his villainy is of a psychological nature and therefore much more subtle.

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

> However, even if it was Tracyluv she would get off on a technicality....


Not until she got bored in London playing Mummy and then flasher her paearly whites at the PTB and wormed her way back to pollute our screens or of course she could do what Stellllllaaaaaarrrrrrgggggggghhhhhh did and jet off to New York For Christmas shopping with the producer ALLEGEDLY

----------


## Perdita

FRANK Fosterâs killer will try to murder two more Corrie residents in a dramatic cover-up attempt.

In shock scenes to be screened next month six suspects will be put in the frame for killing the rapist in cold blood.

And in a sensational twist, two of the other suspectsâ lives will be left in the balance after the culpritâs secret is exposed.

We can reveal the Corrie Six are Sally Webster (Sally Dynevor, 48), Kevin Webster (Michael Le Vell, 47), Anne Foster (Gwen Taylor, 72), Carla Connor (Alison King, 38), Michelle Connor (Kym Marsh, 35) and Peter Barlow (Chris Gascogne, 44).

They all have a motive for wanting Frank (Andrew Lancel, 41) dead.

Sally is horrified when she discovers heâs been having an affair behind her back.

She tells him: âWhat the hellâs going on, Frank? I loved you. How could you do this to me?â 

Then Kevin is in the frame when cops discover someone tampered with the brakes of Frankâs car just days after it was in his garage for a service.

And Frankâs mum Anne is stunned when she learns he did rape Carla and is determined to punish her lad.

Anne tells Carla: âI know Frank raped you. But I swear I only found out after the trial. I heard him on the phone to you taunting you about it. Frank was lying to me when he was guilty all along.â

Carla wants revenge after losing the rape trial and then her factory.

She will fight with Frank. Then fearing heâs going to rape her again, she flees the factory leaving her bag behind. 

Police later believe it is proof she was there when he was killed.

Her lover Peter will then try to save her skin by walking into the police station and confessing: âCarla Connor didnât kill Frank Foster, I did!â

And finally, Michelle is put in the frame when police discover she stole vital contracts from Frank to help Carla keep the factory.

A source said: âThey all have a motive, but who has the guts to do it?

âThis will be one of Corrieâs biggest whodunnits ever. Fans will be shocked when they watch it unfold.â

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/soapersta...Frank-Foster-/

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2012), lizann (10-02-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> FRANK Foster’s killer will try to murder two more Corrie residents in a dramatic cover-up attempt.


Sounds like the return of John Stape. Is he really dead?

----------

alan45 (10-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

Yet another serial killer. This is becoming a yawnfest. Weatherfield is becoming the Sun Hill of the North. Has Paul Marquess taken over at Corrie

----------


## parkerman

> Yet another serial killer. This is becoming a yawnfest. Weatherfield is becoming the Sun Hill of the North. Has Paul Marquess taken over at Corrie


More like the Midsomer of the north!

----------


## alan45

> Sounds like the return of John Stape. Is he really dead?




Surely they wouldnt be daft enough to bring someone back from the dead. It would be too unbelievable for any soap to do this

----------


## parkerman

> Surely they wouldnt be daft enough to bring someone back from the dead. It would be too unbelievable for any soap to do this


Oh yes, sorry. What was I thinking!?

----------


## alan45

> Oh yes, sorry. What was I thinking!?


If a soap were to do this they would be the joke of the industry especially if the Reseurestee was shot by a bunch of flowers

----------


## tammyy2j

They should film six endings with each killing him to avoid spoilers getting out

----------


## Perdita

> They should film six endings with each killing him to avoid spoilers getting out


Good thinking Tammy  :Thumbsup:

----------


## parkerman

> They should film six endings with each killing him to avoid spoilers getting out


Plus six resurrection story lines. They could bring back John Stape, Tony Gordon, Katy Harris, Richard Hillman, Jez Quigley and Theresa the Turkey.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Andrew Lancel has admitted that he is glad his evil character Frank Foster will soon be getting his comeuppance.

Frank was last week found not guilty of raping Carla Connor (Alison King) as his dramatic trial reached its conclusion. However, he won't be getting the last laugh as show bosses have confirmed that he will be murdered in March.

Speaking on Daybreak this morning, Lancel reflected on his year-long stint playing the twisted businessman.

Lancel explained: "It's been very dark. But one of the joys of it is I've always known what's going to happen to Frank from day one. They've let me play him as very acceptable and very believable, and that was the point. We didn't want him to be a moustache-twiddling baddie. 

"We wanted Frank to be very accessible and normal, and that's perhaps why people have latched onto the story more than usual. It's gone down an absolute storm, it's been great. And people are still talking about the issue of the story. 

"Every time I had a story in this show, a door would open. And when I go from the show, the storyline continues. It's great."

He continued: "It's sad to leave the job, but it's not sad to leave Frank. He should get his comeuppance, and I've always known what's going to happen."

Lancel also spoke of his plans to concentrate on singing for a while following his departure from the show.

"The newspapers the other day said that I'm going back to singing, but I've never really gone away from it," he explained. "I've always performed and always done gigs. Last year I did some of my own solo concerts, which I'm doing again this year. I'll be crooning at a place near you soon!"

Coronation Street continues tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Plus six resurrection story lines. They could bring back John Stape, Tony Gordon, Katy Harris, Richard Hillman, Jez Quigley and Theresa the Turkey.


 :Confused:  What?

----------


## tammyy2j

> FRANK Fosterâs killer will try to murder two more Corrie residents in a dramatic cover-up attempt.
> 
> In shock scenes to be screened next month six suspects will be put in the frame for killing the rapist in cold blood.
> 
> And in a sensational twist, two of the other suspectsâ lives will be left in the balance after the culpritâs secret is exposed.
> 
> We can reveal the Corrie Six are Sally Webster (Sally Dynevor, 48), Kevin Webster (Michael Le Vell, 47), Anne Foster (Gwen Taylor, 72), Carla Connor (Alison King, 38), Michelle Connor (Kym Marsh, 35) and Peter Barlow (Chris Gascogne, 44).
> 
> They all have a motive for wanting Frank (Andrew Lancel, 41) dead.
> ...


Who Sally really want to kill him cause he dumped her and cheated on her? How many times have Kevin cheated on her 

Why is Michelle a suspect? Unless Frank rapes Sally or Michelle why are they suspects 

I thought Maria would be a suspect but I'm glad she is not couldnt take watching Samia's pathetic attempt at acting and Frank didnt rape her

----------


## alan45

> Who Sally really want to kill him cause he dumped her and cheated on her? How many times have Kevin cheated on her  And indeed how many times has Sally cheated on Kev but surely you have heard the olsd saying ''HELL HATH NO FURY LIKE A WOMAN SCORNED''  and after all Sally soon discovers that Frank is only using her
> 
> Why is Michelle a suspect? Unless Frank rapes Sally or Michelle why are they suspects  Michele is a suspect because of Frank apparently escaping justice over the rape
> 
> I thought Maria would be a suspect but I'm glad she is not couldnt take watching Samia's pathetic attempt at acting and Frank didnt rape her


,,

----------


## lizann

I couldnt care less what happens Frank or any of the six suspects

I'm quite shocked Stella isnt one of the suspects since she seems to be part of every storyline

----------

alan45 (10-02-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Andrew Lancel has admitted that a chat with Bill Roache left him feeling emotional on his final day of filming at the soap.

The actor finished work as Frank Foster last Friday (February 3) and his final scenes in the role will air in March, when the character will finally get his comeuppance.

Speaking on Lorraine, Lancel revealed that he felt fine on his last day - but was moved when Roache (Ken Barlow) gave him some words of support.

Lancel explained: "I finished last Friday, and there was so much love in that place. I'm going to miss Ali [King] and Gwen [Taylor] so much - we worked so intimately together. 

"[On the last day], I was alright, I was very calm and got lots of lovely presents. Bill Roache took me aside and said some lovely things. He's been in that show for 50 years, and you don't get away with 50 years. He's there because he's brilliant, and he sees the good in everyone. 

"He's an inspiration as a man and as an actor. I was alright until he said nice things!"

However, Lancel noted: "It doesn't feel like leaving, because I was never staying. It was always book-ended and finite. I'm very sad to leave those cobbles and very sad to leave those people, because it has been a joy - every single day."

The 41-year-old also hinted that multiple endings may be filmed for Frank's upcoming murder storyline.

He said: "We genuinely did film two different outcomes [for the trial], and now there's different outcomes for what happens next - with what happens to Frank. People are guessing already about what's going to happen to him."

----------


## alan45

> I couldnt care less what happens Frank or any of the six suspects
> 
> I'm quite shocked Stella isnt one of the suspects since she seems to be part of every storyline


I'm just disappointed she isn't the victim

----------


## alan45

IT'S like a scene from 'The Witches of Weatherfield', as a trio of Corrie lovelies don black to film scenes for Frank Foster's funeral.



But they're not there to say goodbye â instead, it's good riddance.

After factory owner Frank raped Carla Connor and attacked Maria Connor, it's no surprise the wounded women want to make sure he's really dead.

But his new girlfriend Sally Webster and mum Anne are less than pleased to see the gloating girls at the church â and there's an altercation as Sally asks them to leave.

Actresses Alison King (Carla), Kym Marsh (Michelle) and Samia Ghadie (Maria) were all glamorously-dressed to film the scenes â to be shown later in the spring â on location at a nearby church.



We're going nowhere ... Sally tries to keep Maria, Carla and Michelle away from Frank's funeral
 And, despite the sombre nature of the story, they had a laugh between takes and larked about as they tried to keep warm.



You've gotta laugh ... Alison and Kym relax between scenes

 Sally Dynevor (Sally) and Gwen Jones (Anne) were also in attendance, along with the detective who will be seen investigating Frank's murder.



Suspects ... Sally Webster and Anne Foster attend Frank's funeral
And as all five of the women are on the suspects list, it looks like he could be in for a long day...



Back to black ... Michelle, Carla and Maria at Frank's funeral

----------

Dazzle (16-02-2012), parkerman (16-02-2012), tammyy2j (16-02-2012)

----------


## parkerman

> But his new girlfriend Sally Webster and mum Anne are less than pleased to see the gloating girls at the church – and there's an altercation as Sally asks them to leave.


Why would they be less than pleased and why would Sally ask them to leave? Haven't they both found out the truth about Frank by then?

----------

tammyy2j (16-02-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Why would they be less than pleased and why would Sally ask them to leave? Haven't they both found out the truth about Frank by then?


Yes didnt he dump Sally?

----------


## ellie2

Weird...why would you go to the funeral of someone you hate?

----------

lizann (16-02-2012)

----------


## ellie2

And another thing- why did Michelle change her boots at the funeral? Curiouser and curiouser...

----------


## alan45

> And another thing- why did Michelle change her boots at the funeral? Curiouser and curiouser...


 Probably suffering from altitude sickness with the height of those heels. Maria's look about 4 sizes too big

----------

Glen1 (16-02-2012)

----------


## Glen1

> Weird...why would you go to the funeral of someone you hate?


Judging by the size of Carla's handbag she probably intends to nick a load of booze at the wake . Fill that up, keep her and Barlow going for a couple of days.

----------


## Dazzle

> And another thing- why did Michelle change her boots at the funeral? Curiouser and curiouser...


She's probably wearing the flat boots for warmth between takes.

----------


## lizann

> Weird...why would you go to the funeral of someone you hate?


Exactly

----------


## alan45

> Exactly


 I would just to make sure they were dead  :Big Grin:

----------

sarah c (17-02-2012)

----------


## Dazzle

> I would just to make sure they were dead


Going to the funeral of someone you hate is the kind of thing that only happens in soaps.

----------


## sarah c

> Going to the funeral of someone you hate is the kind of thing that only happens in soaps.


I dont know..? if you really hated them you perversely might go to be sure they were dead as Alan said.....think I might?

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

> Going to the funeral of someone you hate is the kind of thing that only happens in soaps.


I can think of a few people I hate who's funerals I would be happy to attend.

----------

Dazzle (17-02-2012)

----------


## LizzyBizzy

I'm not sure funerals are the appropriate time to point score. I used to think it was hypocritical to attend the funeral of someone you disliked/hated, now my viewpoint is that at least you were capable of showing respect.

----------


## walsh2509

Odds on the Maw ... after he's gone , little left for her in Corrie

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street producer Phil Collinson has said that the soap stands by its recent rape storyline featuring Carla Connor and Frank Foster.

The show's boss argued that Coronation Street had done "a good thing" by highlighting the issue of sexual assault over the past few months, BBC News reports.

However, speaking at St Mary's Sexual Assault Referral Centre's annual conference in Manchester, Collinson conceded that some mistakes had been made in the portrayal of Frank's recent trial.

St Mary's suggested that scenes showing Frank (Andrew Lancel) confronting Carla (Alison King) outside court had been inaccurate and deterred real-life victims from pursuing their cases.

Speaking on behalf of the centre, Bernie Ryan said: "We have to put a lot of reassurance into the fact that it was a dramatisation of a courtroom event, and that there are support services to make sure they don't come across the perpetrator and are supported throughout the court process."

Responding to the criticism, Collinson commented: "I do agree that there were some procedural things in the court that we did get wrong.

"In a show like ours, we are constantly balancing the needs of the drama against the needs of accuracy, and I suppose I would have to agree that there were some procedural things in the court that our attention has been drawn to subsequently, and I can only apologise for that.

"I have to stand by the story that we told and I think we did a good thing in the main."

Collinson added that the storyline had "sent out a very clear message" as there was never any ambiguity over whether the rape had taken place.

Frank sexually attacked Carla in September last year after she called off their wedding. However, he was found not guilty when the case reached court earlier this month.

The villain's storyline reaches a conclusion on Monday, March 5 when his final episodes air.

----------


## parkerman

> Collinson added that the storyline had "sent out a very clear message" as there was never any ambiguity over whether the rape had taken place.


What "very clear message" is that then? That even though there was never any ambiguity over whether the rape had taken place, Frank still got off. I'm sure that must be very reassuring to rape victims!  :Angry:

----------

alan45 (25-02-2012), sarah c (25-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

> What "very clear message" is that then? That even though there was never any ambiguity over whether the rape had taken place, Frank still got off. I'm sure that must be very reassuring to rape victims!


This is the same Phil Collinson who thinks Corrie fans actually like St. Ella

----------


## Perdita

> What "very clear message" is that then? That even though there was never any ambiguity over whether the rape had taken place, Frank still got off. I'm sure that must be very reassuring to rape victims!


Plenty of posts in these threads complaining about lack of reality in storylines, and this one very very sadly does reflect reality, not every reported rape trial ends up with the rapist put behind bars. I just wish they had shown Frank to get the punishment he deserves through a re-trial rather than killing him off

----------


## alan45

> Plenty of posts in these threads complaining about lack of reality in storylines, and this one very very sadly does reflect reality, not every reported rape trial ends up with the rapist put behind bars. I just wish they had shown Frank to get the punishment he deserves through a re-trial rather than killing him off


He has been found not guilty by a court do its highly unlikely that he would face a retrial!

----------


## parkerman

> Plenty of posts in these threads complaining about lack of reality in storylines, and this one very very sadly does reflect reality, not every reported rape trial ends up with the rapist put behind bars. I just wish they had shown Frank to get the punishment he deserves through a re-trial rather than killing him off


 I'm sure you're right, Perdy, that rapists get off and in that sense the story could be said to be realistic. However, two points:
1. Phill Collinson says the storyline sends out a "very clear message." Well, it might be very clear to him, but the only message I take from it is that victims of rape should not take the perpetrator to court as it will lead to humiliation and defeat.
2. Which brings me to the second point. Yes, Corrie should be realistic but it also carries a responsibility. As a Soap watched by millions of people, it is very influential and, in this case, all it has done is to make it harder for women to have the courage to take their attacker to court. Phil Collinson should think seriously about his responsibilities.

Of course, in my opinion, worse is to come as Frank gets his "comeuppance". Corrie will be then using its influence to show this is a good thing and everything is ok. So the sum total of this storyline will be to tell people that you shouldn't use the law and go to court; it's better to take the law into your own hands. A "very clear message" indeed!

----------

alan45 (25-02-2012), Dazzle (25-02-2012), LostVoodoo (26-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

> As a Soap watched by millions of people.......... Phil Collinson should think seriously about his responsibilities.


 Unfortunately Phil Collinson is like all soap producers more interested in viewing figures and self promotion than realism.. Just look at some of his other daft recent storylines

----------


## Perdita

This is the first picture of evil factory boss Frank Foster lying dead in a pool of his own blood on the factory floor.

Spotting the lights on at Underworld, Sean and Julie decide to confront Frank about his plans for the factory after he conned Carla out of her share, but they're horrified to find Sally kneeling over his lifeless body, blood on her hands.

As news of his murder spreads, speculation is rife, but the question is who killed him? With Frank's history of upsetting people, it could be anyone, but Sally, Carla, Peter, Michelle and Kevin are firmly in the frame.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Frank Foster storyline reaches an explosive conclusion next month as the evil factory boss is found lying dead in a pool of his own blood.

As Frank (Andrew Lancel) has made so many enemies on the cobbles in recent months, it soon becomes clear that he's been murdered - and Sally Webster is among the suspects as she is caught with blood on her hands as she kneels over her ex-lover's lifeless body.

Sean Tully (Antony Cotton) and Julie Carp (Katy Cavanagh) are the ones who find Sally with Frank's corpse, as they arrive at the factory to confront the businessman over his plans for Underworld.

Over the next few days, viewers will see an uncertain future for the factory as Frank cons ex-fiancÃ©e Carla Connor into signing the business over to him at a rock bottom price.

Frank previously put Carla through a tragic ordeal as he sexually attacked her, so the troubled businesswoman is firmly in the frame for his murder - along with partner Peter, colleague Michelle and Sally's ex-husband Kevin.

However, it's Sally who's the initial suspect as she's the one at the scene - meaning that the police are soon asking tricky questions about her troubled history with Frank.

Sally Dynevor, who plays Sally, commented: "She really does hate him. She's at rock bottom - Sally's been used, manipulated and betrayed by Frank. Sally's got lots of reasons to want to do something very bad to Frank, as have all the factory staff as he was plotting for them all to lose their jobs. 

"But there's a particular motive for Sally because of the way he betrayed her on a personal level. Sally's the one found with the body, knelt over him with blood on her hands so it doesn't look good!"


Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday, March 5 at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> What "very clear message" is that then? That even though there was never any ambiguity over whether the rape had taken place, Frank still got off. I'm sure that must be very reassuring to rape victims!


Are you saying that every soap or other popular tv show only has to send the "right" message even it does not reflect real life?  As I stated earlier, I disagree with the way Frank is being dealt with, I would have preferred to have seen him being punished by the proper authorities, maybe by attacking another female where the truth then comes out. He would not get punished for Carla's attack but at least she would have been proven to have told the truth.

There are plenty of real news and storylines on tv where rapists get found out and convicted on a daily basis, I like to think that rape victims take that into account as well and not just what they have seen on Coronation Street.

----------


## alan45

> As I stated earlier, I disagree with the way Frank is being dealt with, I would have preferred to have seen him being punished by the proper authorities, maybe by attacking another female where the truth then comes out.


This is what you said




> I just wish they had shown Frank to get the punishment he deserves *through a re-trial* rather than killing him off


A retrial is highly unlikely.

----------


## Perdita

Pardon me for using the incorrect term

----------


## alan45

> Pardon me for using the incorrect term


 I didn't say you used the incorrect term at all. You suggested a retrial, which based on the circumstances is highly unlikely.  Rightly or wrongly Frank was found not guilty by a jury of his peers.  The story was poorly written and not a great attention to detail. Nobody could have convicted on the poor evidence presented

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street bosses have released a new promotional picture lining up the characters who will find themselves under suspicion of murdering Frank Foster.

Frank, played by Andrew Lancel, is found lying dead in a pool of his own blood at Underworld next week - following days of arguments and confrontations with associates, lovers and enemies alike.

In the weeks that follow, police and local residents start pointing the finger of blame at five characters who all had their own motives - Michelle, Peter, Carla, Kevin and Sally.

As the police investigation intensifies, an arrest will finally be made - but fans will be left to wonder whether the authorities have caught the right person or if the real killer has got away with murder.

Before Frank is killed, viewers will see him con Carla out of her share in the factory - not content with being acquitted of raping her. His latest stunt makes him a hate figure in Weatherfield, which means the mystery of his murder is all the more difficult to solve.


Â© ITV


Sally Dynevor, who plays Sally Webster, commented: "Sally's got lots of reasons to want to do something very bad to Frank, as have all the factory staff as he was plotting for them all to lose their jobs. But there's a particular motive for Sally because of the way he betrayed her on a personal level and the way she was prepared to betray her friends for him."

Of Peter Barlow's motive, actor Chris Gascoyne explained: "On a scale of one to ten, Peter hates Frank 11 - for what he's done to Carla and the fact that he's still trying to ruin both their lives. When he double crosses Carla at the factory, that's just another reason for Peter to really hate him. He wants him dead."

Michael Le Vell said of Kevin Webster: "He claims not to have gone anywhere near Frank before he was killed, but there's a twist which makes him a suspect. It throws Kevin Webster right in the frame and the police come calling. It leaves even Sally wondering if Kevin was Frank's killer."


Alison King, better known as Carla Connor, revealed: "Carla hates Frank (pictured right) with all of her being - she can't stand being in the same room as him, he makes her feel sick. He's winding her up as well, talking about giving her a lift home and pointing out that he's not got any bail restrictions anymore. She just wants him out of her life, she can't stand him and she'd do whatever it takes to get rid of him."

Finally, Kym Marsh - who plays Michelle Connor - said: "Michelle's always been a very moral person. Having said that, her big thing is family and she's very protective of the Connor clan. Frank destroyed Carla, so maybe Michelle decided to dish out some justice of her own. Michelle's definitely involved in the mix somewhere, but whether she's capable of killing Frank, you'll have to wait and see. I think she could be!"

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2012), Glen1 (28-02-2012), tammyy2j (28-02-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought his mammy and Maria were also suspects

----------


## annette_tr9

i reckon it's his mum, just because she isnt really a main character and could be leaving.............

none of the other suspects are leaving??

----------


## parkerman

> i reckon it's his mum, just because she isnt really a main character and could be leaving.............
> 
> none of the other suspects are leaving??


 Aren't Peter and Carla leaving?.

----------


## alan45

> Aren't Peter and Carla leaving?.


Wishful thinking pal.  If only

----------


## lizann

> Aren't Peter and Carla leaving?.


Carla should have left a long time ago

----------


## tammyy2j

I dont get why Sally and Kevin would what Frank dead? So he dumps Sally that has happened to her before 

It would have been maybe better if Frank had raped Sally as well

----------


## parkerman

> I dont get why Sally and Kevin would what Frank dead? So he dumps Sally that has happened to her before 
> 
> It would have been maybe better if Frank had raped Sally as well


 Yes, but there's more to it than just being dumped. She has been defending Frank over the rape charge and been saying he's a gentleman etc. The whole episode has made her look really stupid in front of everyone who knows her. Plus, of course, she is to lose her job and position of "power".

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes, but there's more to it than just being dumped. She has been defending Frank over the rape charge and been saying he's a gentleman etc. The whole episode has made her look really stupid in front of everyone who knows her. Plus, of course, she is to lose her job and position of "power".


She has been dumped and fired before murder seems quite extreme for her and Kevin 

Carla really is the only suspect with a motive I think

----------


## Dazzle

> She has been dumped and fired before murder seems quite extreme for her and Kevin 
> 
> Carla really is the only suspect with a motive I think


People do kill in real life with weak motives.  The police have to look at anyone with a grudge against Frank, which would definitely include Sally when she learns the truth.  I suppose Kevin is heard to threaten Frank, or something similar, when he learns what Frank has done to Sally.

I'm really looking forward to Frank's murder and the fallout.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Alison King has said that her alter ego Carla Connor could easily be the murderer of Frank Foster.

Next week, the body of Underworld boss Frank (Andrew Lancel) will be found on the factory floor by Sally Webster (Sally Dynevor).

Speaking to Soaplife, the actress claims that her character, who was raped by ex-partner Frank, "has more motive and opportunity" to kill the evil businessman.

When asked whether she believed Carla to be capable of killing Frank, King replied: "Yes, very possibly - she has more motive and opportunity than the other suspects. 

"Frank has completely destroyed her life. She's a desperate woman who could do something desperate."

Bosses have already unveiled a promotional picture lining up Carla's boyfriend Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne), her closest friend Michelle Connor (Kym Marsh) and Sally's ex-husband Kevin Webster (Michael Le Vell).

Before Frank is killed, viewers will see him con Carla out of her share in the factory - not content with being acquitted of raping her. 

Frank Foster's last scenes will air next Monday at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## alan45

> I dont get why Sally and Kevin would what Frank dead? So he dumps Sally that has happened to her before 
> 
> It would have been maybe better if Frank had raped Sally as well


SALLY WEBSTER

Evidence:
‘Sally’s the one found with the body, knelt over Frank with blood on her hands – so it doesn’t look good!’

Defence:
‘Sally’s found in the wrong place at the wrong time. Yes, she hated Frank, but Sally will say she’s not capable of murder.’

Previous form:
‘When she’s riled, we’ve seen Sally lash out before. She gave Natalie that famous slap round the face….’

KEVIN WEBSTER

Evidence:
‘There’s a big twist that throws Kevin Webster right in the frame and the police come calling. It leaves even Sally wondering if Kevin was Frank’s killer.’

Defence:
‘Kevin claims not to have gone anywhere near Frank before he was killed. But there’s a twist  - and the Police later come to him with evidence they’ve discovered which makes him a suspect...’ 

Previous form:
‘His temper has got Kevin a few weeks in prison after he attacked John Stape. I hope he’s learnt his lesson but you never know. Kevin’s certainly capable of killing someone.’

Who does Kevin think did it?
‘He doesn’t say but, when he’s later questioned, he’s quick to point out it wasn’t him! Kevin mentions to Sally that it makes more sense for Peter to have killed Frank but maybe he’s just covering his tracks.’
CARLA CONNOR
Evidence:
‘Anne discovers that the contract Carla signed, giving ownership of the factory to Frank has mysteriously disappeared after Frank’s death. Considering everything that Frank did to her, and the fact that the missing contract benefits Carla, this puts her firmly in the frame and the police come calling.’

Defence:
‘Carla may use the fact that she’s not capable of murder as her defence. She goes back to the factory that night to confront Frank but she claims that when she left, he was still alive. She then went home on her own, although so she doesn’t have a strong alibi.’

Previous form:
‘Carla’s had her fair share of scrapes in her past, and Carla comes from the roughest council estate in Weatherfield. She was dragged up and she’s learnt to fight her way through life – as she proved when Tony Gordon had her locked up in the factory.’

Who does Carla think did it?
‘When Peter comes back the next day with blood on his clothes and no idea about where he’s been, she starts to worry. And, when he can’t explain where he was she starts to fear it was him.’

PETER BARLOW

Evidence:
‘Peter goes on a drunken bender when Leanne – thanks to some stirring from Frank – announces she’s going for custody of Simon. When he returns the next morning, he’s covered in blood, and has no memory of where he’s been and what he’s done.’

Defence:
‘Peter can’t remember what happened that night, and he was too drunk to have killed Frank. But then again, he can’t remember that he didn’t kill him!’

Previous form:
‘He’s attacked Frank before, when they came face to face on the street and he all but admitted to raping Carla. Peter spent a night in the cells for that. And he threatened to kill Nick with a crowbar when he found out about his affair with Leanne.’

Who does Peter think did it?
‘He’s worried that Carla lashed out - after all, he knows how far Frank pushed her. Then again he’s also worried that he might have done it whilst he was drunk.’
MICHELLE CONNOR

Evidence:
‘There’s a big twist in the story and Michelle suddenly becomes much more of a suspect than people may initially think. She’s acting very strangely, and her friends start to pick up on that.’

Defence:
‘Michelle has an alibi that takes her away from the factory when Frank was killed. But when questioned about it, I don’t know whether it will stand up. She’s very cagey.’

Previous form:
Like Carla, Michelle had a pretty rough upbringing but Michelle’s always been a very moral person. Having said that, her big thing is family and she’s very protective of the Connor clan. Frank destroyed Carla so maybe Michelle has decided to dish out some justice of her own.’

Who does Michelle think did it?
‘Michelle’s definitely involved in the mix somewhere but whether she’s capable of killing Frank you’ll have to wait and see. I think she could be!’

----------

Dazzle (01-03-2012), lizann (02-03-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

^ Inspector Alan Clouseau

----------

alan45 (02-03-2012), lizann (02-03-2012), Siobhan (01-03-2012)

----------


## lizann

It should be one of the five suspects named or else it is misleading by Corrie

----------


## sarah c

> It should be one of the five suspects named or else it is misleading by Corrie


Anne or Jenny!!!


Anne because she finds out Frank is evil and her husband died through stress, Jenny because Frank is actually just using her to get the factory from Carla

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Andrew Lancel has praised the soap's upcoming Frank Foster murder mystery, describing the story as "classic Corrie".

The actor's villainous character will be found dead next week, leaving viewers to wonder who was responsible.

Coronation Street bosses have named Carla, Kevin, Michelle, Peter and Sally as the main five characters who will become police suspects in the case.

Lancel today told BBC Breakfast: "Frank's made a lot of enemies on the street for a lot of different reasons. He's been monstrous, horrendous. People know what he's done - he's assaulted and twisted the knife into many people, and he's closed down the factory, so there's plenty of people who could be bumping off Frank and there are many suspects."

He continued: "Frank dies, but who did it and why? You've got Michelle Connor - Frank has basically ruined her working life. You've got Peter Barlow - Frank is responsible for him getting back on the bottle, and Frank assaulted his beloved Carla Connor. With Carla, Frank has ruined and destroyed her life - and got away with it.

"Kevin Webster, who was married to Sally Webster, is discovering what this monster can do to Sally. And Sally has given her heart to this man and he's broken it in two. So they're all possible - all of them."

Lancel said that he is looking forward to watching Coronation Street "as a punter" in the coming weeks as the aftermath of Frank's death plays out.

"With the way it was shot, it could be anybody," he added. "You don't actually see who does it, so it's classic Coronation Street. It's an amazing place, because whatever happens on the street, whether it's something horrendous like this or something comedic, it always goes back to those cobbles."

Coronation Street airs Frank's final episodes on Monday, March 5 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## alan45

the video

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2012), Glen1 (02-03-2012), lizann (04-03-2012), sarah c (02-03-2012)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street businesswoman Carla Connor has emerged as the bookies' top suspect in the soap's upcoming murder case.

Weatherfield villain Frank Foster (Andrew Lancel) is about to get his comeuppance as he is found dead next week, but his long list of enemies means that police will be left baffled over who the culprit was.

Carla, played by Alison King, is now William Hill's 2/1 favourite to be revealed as the killer once the storyline reaches its dramatic conclusion. The no-nonsense factory boss has the biggest motive as Frank sexually assaulted her last year.

Kym Marsh's character Michelle, who also hates Frank, follows closely behind with odds of 4/1, while Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoyne) is at 5/1.

Kevin and Sally Webster (Michael Le Vell and Sally Dynevor) are both at 8/1, while unlikely suspect Kirk Sutherland (Andrew Whyment) and dead character John Stape (Graeme Hawley) also feature on the bookmaker's list with respective odds of 10/1 and 20/1.

William Hill spokesperson Rupert Adams commented: "Carla has her reasons to off Frank, but the dark horse has to be Kirk. Often in the background during Corrie, maybe he has been plotting a murder in his downtime."

The odds in full are as follows:

2/1 - Carla Connor
3/1 - Anyone else
4/1 - Michelle Connor
5/1 - Peter Barlow
8/1 - Sally Webster
8/1 - Kevin Webster
10/1 - Kirk Sutherland
20/1 - John Stape

----------


## LostVoodoo

I still think it's his mum, they have even built up the tension between them in the last couple of eps, don't know why William Hill aren't mentioning her in the odds!

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Carla and Michelle Connor decide to destroy an important piece of evidence in the aftermath of Frank Foster's murder later this month.

Frank (Andrew Lancel) will soon be found dead at Underworld after upsetting a number of Weatherfield's residents, leaving police baffled as they try to discover who the culprit was.

The businessman's body remains at the factory while police investigate the scene, and when it is finally removed the next day, Carla (Alison King) and Michelle (Kym Marsh) watch on - seemingly horrified.


Â© ITV


In the days that follow, Carla finds herself firmly in the frame for the crime - having the biggest motive after Frank sexually assaulted her and conned her out of Underworld.

When it emerges that the new factory contract is mysteriously missing from Frank's desk, the scrutiny surrounding Carla intensifies. As the police believe that Carla killed Frank and retrieved the contract to keep hold of Underworld, she quickly becomes their prime suspect.

However, Michelle soon has a shocking confession to make - telling Carla that she returned to the factory on the night of Frank's murder and stole the document.

As this puts Michelle at the scene of the crime when Frank died, the ladies decide to set fire to the paperwork. With the pair conspiring together, could either of them have been the killer?


Â© ITV



Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday, March 12 at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## alan45

Freaky Frank Foster gets killed on Monday night on Coronation Street and we know how he's going to get killed, even if we don't yet know whodunnit.

The Mirror's We Love Telly magazine yesterday revealed that the murder weapon used to kill rapist Frank will be a whisky bottle.

The magazine says that in tomorrow's killer episode of Corrie, Frank threatens to rape Carla again, Michelle is furious with him, Peter Barlow the boozer goes on a bender, Sally’s humiliated – and her ex-husband Kevin promises to avenge her good name. 

And Peter and Carla provide false alibis for each other, when the police take Peter in for questioning after they discover the murder weapon is a whisky bottle.

The smart money's still on Anne Foster as Frank's killer.

----------


## walsh2509

‘Anne discovers that the contract Carla signed, giving ownership of the factory to Frank

1. Contract was with Jenny and that was to be signed before she sold to Frank - 
2. Read that Sally and Michelle run to the factory to stop her signing the contract - I took it to be the Jenny contract - Jenny contract would not be a contract giving the factory to Frank. That would have been a different contract.

Carla not leaving that I know , his Mother is no1 for it , she will not be around long.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Andrew Lancel has admitted that his character deserves to be murdered.

The actor plays evil Frank Foster in the ITV1 soap, who is found lying dead in a pool of his own blood at Underworld tomorrow (March 5), leading to five of his enemies becoming suspects in his murder.

Lancel revealed that he often struggled to forget about Frank's evil actions when he left work, meaning he was happy to bow out of the soap when he did.

"I would learn my lines at work or stay over at a friend's house. Frank is not a character you want to bring home. I did that right up until the end but there was one day when I didn't get time to shake him off," he told the Daily Star Sunday.

"After we finished I had to rush off as we had a problem with childcare for my son. I hadn't even had time to take my make-up off. I'd only been in the house a few minutes and my wife Lou was like, 'You need to go and have a glass of wine and just shut up'. She was right. I popped out to my local pub and it didn't take me long."

Speaking of his exit, he added: "I'll certainly miss everyone at Corrie, it really has been the best year of my life but I won't miss Frank. He had it coming and, as everyone will see, he gets what he deserves.

"I think the show is just so cool at the moment. It never really felt like I was leaving as I was always going. When you join a show and get into a relationship with Carla Connor (Alison King) you are going to die.

"She is the black widow of the Street. When they offered me the part it was pretty clear in my head that he was going to die. I wouldn't, shouldn't, couldn't have continued with him anyway just because of how much of a monster he was and it was never an option anyway."

Lancel, who is up for 'Best Villain' at this year's British Soap Awards, added that fans are in for a "real treat" when Frank's killer is revealed.

He has described Frank's departure as "classic Corrie", teasing that the killer could be any of the five suspects.

----------


## lizann

I didnt expect Frank to killed off this soon he really hasnt done anything really villianous besides raping Carla

----------


## parkerman

> he really hasnt done anything really villianous besides raping Carla


I can't believe you said that!

----------


## lizann

> I can't believe you said that!


Sorry it came out wrong I mean I expected him to do more bad villianous acts before he was murdered

----------

parkerman (05-03-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Lancel's evil character Frank Foster finally gets his comeuppance tonight (March 5) as he is found dead at Underworld, sparking a murder mystery on the cobbles.

Speaking on Lorraine this morning, Dynevor praised Lancel for his work on Coronation Street over the past year.

The 48-year-old, who plays Frank's jilted lover Sally Webster, commented: "It's been a great storyline. Frank Foster's been such an amazing character. He's been so dark and sinister, and it's been such fun to do."

Supporting Lancel's 'Villain of the Year' nod, she added: "He's got to win that, because he really is such a great villain. I think he'll definitely win that!"

As announced last week, Lancel has made it onto the 'Villain' longlist with 14 other nominees, including co-stars Kate Ford (Tracy Barlow) and Natalie Gumede (Kirsty Soames).

Meanwhile, Dynevor is in the running for this year's 'Best Actress' prize.

Asked what it would mean to win, she replied: "It'd mean a lot, actually. After 26 years, it'd be a wonderful thing to win. I'd be over the moon."

Coronation Street airs Frank's final episodes tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Andrew Lancel has confirmed that fans won't have long to wait until Frank Foster's killer is unmasked.

The actor's villainous character gets his comeuppance this evening (March 5) as he is found dead at Underworld, sparking a murder mystery.

A number of Weatherfield residents will find themselves under scrutiny as police investigate the crime in the coming weeks, but Lancel today told This Morning that the truth will be revealed to viewers before the month is over.

Lancel commented: "It's [in] a few weeks. I think it's within the month [that we find out]. I'll probably get in trouble, but I think it's soon after his funeral."

Coronation Street bosses have named Carla, Kevin, Michelle, Peter and Sally as the five main suspects in the case. However, Lancel hinted that viewers should not rule out any other character.

"The way it was shot, was it could be anybody else," he explained. "It is wide open and it's a classic Corrie whodunit."

Coronation Street airs Frank's final episodes tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I heard even Frank's mother is a suspect!  I'll be glad to see the back of this evil charcater, but would have preferred him to be jailed.  Any excuse for a murder it seems!  :Nono:

----------

parkerman (05-03-2012)

----------


## shalagee

I too wanted Frank to be found guilty. I wish the powers that be could come up with something other than murder. It's not very original.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (06-03-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Andrew Lancel has revealed that he always knew his Coronation Street character Frank would die.

Evil businessman Frank Foster, who raped ex-fiancÃ© and business partner Carla (Alison King) in a recent controversial storyline, will meet his end at his Underworld factory in tonight's Weatherfield instalments.

Speaking on This Morning, Lancel explained: "I've always known what this guy was going to do and who he was going to do it to so that's been really helpful because it's always been bookended and final. 

"But now it's over and this mega storyline will take over. I didn't know the exact details but if you play a character that goes out with Carla Connor you're going to die - that's the way things seem to go so the clue was there from the beginning. 

"When you close one storyline another one opens but the last time you see him alive there will be no doubt as to what kind of a man he is like."

Referring to the murder whodunit, the actor teased: "Sally Webster has given her heart and her life to this man and to say she is feeling slighted is an understatement. She's lost everything to him and he's broken her in two.

"Kevin still loves his wife and is finding out what Frank does to Sally so he has more than one reason to kill him.

"With Carla, he's just wiped her out and destroyed her and she's got more reason than anyone to kill him."

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Kim

I really think it was his mother, as she has been on Sally's side rather than Frank's in the last week. Carla and Peter I think are too obvious and they were worse for where anyway.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I really think it was his mother, as she has been on Sally's side rather than Frank's in the last week. Carla and Peter I think are too obvious and they were worse for where anyway.


Yes I think the mother may have heard him threaten Carla again and admit to the rape and did him in

----------


## LizzyBizzy

My money's on his mother being his killer as well. Thought last night's episoide was a bit like an Agatha Christie novel, with loads of characters looking like they could be the murderer.

----------


## lizann

It be a let down if the killer was his mother or new girlfriend 

I want a shock killer perhaps Sophie

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kym Marsh has said that her character Michelle Connor is capable of being Frank Foster's killer.

Michelle is one of five suspects named by Coronation Street bosses for the soap's murder mystery, which began when Frank was found dead on Monday evening (March 5).

Speaking on Loose Women today (March 7), Marsh said that Michelle's desire to protect Frank's ex-fiancÃ©e Carla (Alison King) puts her firmly in the frame.

"Sally had blood on her hands, but next week, you'll see that I'm slightly more involved," Marsh explained. "It could be me! She's very, very passionate about her family. There's a little dark side to Michelle, definitely." 

Marsh added that she is thrilled with how close Michelle and Carla have become in recent storylines.

"I do love the fact that it's Carla and Michelle in the factory," she commented. "That kind of dynamic really works for us. There was a time when Carla and Michelle fought all the time, and actually it's much more interesting now that we're allies.

"Alison is wonderful and we get on so well. She needs to win 'Best Actress' at the Soap Awards."

Michelle, Carla, Kevin, Peter and Sally are the five suspects named by Coronation Street to promote the storyline.

Show chiefs have promised that the killer will be unmasked later this month.

----------


## shalagee

IF the murderer will have to be one of the five supplied by the show, then probably Kevin or Michelle. But if their suspect list is just to throw us off, then I still think its Anne. She's his Mother and if she brought him into this world, she can take him out. It would be pretty traumatic to find that not only is he a rapist and  a liar, he used her, and he disrespects his Father's memory.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Peter Barlow finds himself looking incredibly guilty over Frank Foster's death in tonight's (March 8) episode of the soap.

Peter (Chris Gascoyne) remains AWOL on the morning after Frank's passing, having gone on a massive bender the night before. When the bookie finally returns home, he's left stunned as Carla (Alison King) explains that Frank has been found dead.

As Peter reels, Carla questions him about where he's been all night, and she's then shocked to spot blood all over his shirt.

Realising this doesn't look good, Carla asks more questions - but Peter admits that he was so drunk last night that he doesn't remember anything. Does this mean he could be a killer without knowing it?



Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs tonight at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Siobhan

sorry for laughing but the comment "spots blood on his shirt" ... jesus it is everywhere how can she not notice the minute he comes home... it is like he bath in it

----------

alan45 (08-03-2012), parkerman (08-03-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Kym Marsh has praised former co-star Andrew Lancel for his portrayal of evil Frank Foster.

Viewers saw Lancel's final scenes on Monday evening (March 5) as his twisted character was found dead at Underworld, sparking a murder mystery on the cobbles.

Speaking on Lorraine this morning (March 8), Marsh said that she was delighted to be part of the dark storyline. Her character Michelle Connor is one of the suspects in the frame for the crime.

"The story has been wonderful. It's been absolutely amazing," she explained. "We've all really, really enjoyed it. I'm kind of sad it's over for us, really! I'm really excited to watch tonight's episode.

"Andrew is fantastic. Everything was so subtle and underplayed, and he just pitched it absolutely right. They've all been amazing. Alison King's been fantastic all the way through as well."

The 35-year-old is currently promoting the paperback version of her autobiography From The Heart, which was released in hardback last year.

Discussing the book, she commented: "I'd been asked to do it a long time ago, when I first got into Hear'Say, but I just didn't feel that I was old enough or experienced enough - and certainly not experienced enough being in this industry. I wanted to wait.

"I just feel that there's a lot of things that have happened in my life that could potentially be helpful for other people to read. And also, there were a lot of rumours about me in the press, and it was my chance to get my side of the story across."

Coronation Street continues tonight at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## lillabet

Frank exclusive! Sally finds out who the killer is! Read the full story at: http://itv.co/z4ZNoq

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Sally Dynevor has revealed that her character Sally Webster is "terrified" when she discovers the identity of Frank Foster's killer.

As announced at the weekend, Sally uncovers the truth next week after attending Frank's funeral.

The factory worker comes face-to-face with the culprit, but soon ends up lying unconscious as the situation escalates.



Dynevor, speaking of the twist for the first time, told Inside Soap: "When Sally realises what happened, it just doesn't make sense - but suddenly the penny drops and she knows she's in real danger herself.

"She's terrified she'll be next and she tries to get away - but she's stopped in her tracks."

The actress added: "She's come face-to-face with the killer, and is in total shock as the truth dawns. Sal tries to get away, but it's far too late."

----------


## lizann

So where has Maria been for Frank's murder has she gone to Ireland to visit the Connors?

Also why is Carla's surname Connor as she did marry Tony Gordon?

----------


## alan45

MILLIONS of Corrie fans have been been left guessing who killed evil Frank Foster.


But real-life cops at Manchester CID already KNOW who did it.

They were handed the scripts and sworn to secrecy after being called in to help the show's writers.

Soap bosses wanted scenes to be realistic as suspects including Frank's former fiancÃ©e Carla Connor — whom he raped — were quizzed by screen cops this week over his killing.

It follows the show's producer Phil Collinson admitting last month some mistakes had been made in the portrayal of Foster's rape trial.

Officers from Greater Manchester Police have now guided script- writers over police procedures including making an arrest and carrying out interviews.  (YOU MUST BE JOKING)

A Coronation Street insider said: "This is such a big storyline that we wanted to make sure that every little detail was spot on, so we have taken advice from the experts.

"Obviously these scripts are closely guarded so we've sworn the police to secrecy."

A Corrie spokesman said: "We always work closely with experts in any particular field to make sure our storylines are realistic."  (SERIOUSLY YOU ARE KIDDING)

Frank, played by Andrew Lancel, was killed off last month as part of a whodunnit storyline.

His former lover Sally Webster is a suspect after Sean Tully and Julie Carp found her kneeling by his bloodied and lifeless body in the Underworld factory.

Others in the frame include Carla, her friend Michelle Connor, Carla's new partner Peter Barlow and Sally's estranged husband Kevin.


Heaven help the good citizens of Manchester if this is a true reflection on how their CID investigate a REAL murder

----------

Brucie (16-03-2012), Dazzle (18-03-2012), Glen1 (16-03-2012), parkerman (16-03-2012)

----------


## Brucie

So when someone's been battered to death in his workplace with a bottle, it would be "realistic" for the police to examine the brakes on the victim's car - gimme a break!

----------


## Glen1

Well,well.well,Mr Collinson at the next soap awards I hope you get presented with a plaque  FOR BULLS**T. You naused up the rape court case, which was criticised by a number of viewers, so is this some pathetic attempt to pass the buck onto the Police Service re the murder investigation . What did the C.I.D advise you? my guess is it wasn't followed .

----------

alan45 (17-03-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street star Andrew Lancel will interview Frank Foster's killer on the radio next week.

The actor, who filmed his final scenes as Frank last month, will be reunited with the mystery culprit on Liverpool station Radio City next Thursday (March 29). Fans who don't live in the Merseyside area can listen online.

Lancel is covering for regular host Pete Price between 10pm and midnight.

The interview will see the top secret cast member in question finally speak openly about their character's guilt.

Confirming the news on Twitter today (March 16), Lancel said: "Exclusive !! Next Thursday 10pm to midnight, I'll be guest presenting @PeteCityPrice show on @RadioCity967. Special guest... FRANK'S KILLER!!!"

Coronation Street fans will see Frank's killer unmasked on Monday, March 19 from 7.30pm on ITV1, bringing weeks of theories and speculation to a close.

----------


## Perdita

Cheryl Cole  has predicted that Anne will be unmasked as Frank Foster's killer in Coronation Street on Monday.

Writing on Twitter, the 'Fight For This Love' singer also revealed that she is particularly enjoying the ITV soap at present.

"Anyone else think it was the mother that killed Frank ? Or just me ha (sic)," she began.

At the end of last night's (March 16) 7.30pm edition, the Girls Aloud star added "BOOM", followed by the hashtag "#theplotthickens".

Not wishing to know any details about the second 8.30pm episode, which Cole planned to catch up on later, she told fans: "No next corrie tweets pls I'm +ing it !! #sadbuttrue lol ! Later peeps.."

----------


## Glen1

Can someone explain  if Anne's the killer why would she steal Frank's watch, she's his next of kin so would get it anyway ,returned by the police pretty much straight away?

----------


## lillabet

Thats what I thought

----------


## alan45

> Can someone explain  if Anne's the killer why would she steal Frank's watch, she's his next of kin so would get it anyway ,returned by the police pretty much straight away?





> Thats what I thought


I think it is because it used to belong to her late husband.

----------


## alan45

What a load of crap this storyline has become. The police investigation is an absolute joke. Now we have Supersleuth Sally going to solve it. The whole story is so contrived. This is the same Sally who didnt even know her hubby was shagging the neighbour.

----------

Glen1 (17-03-2012)

----------


## lizann

No sign of Jenny yet since the Frank's death so she looks a good bet for the killer Anne is way too obvious now

----------


## lillabet

> I think it is because it used to belong to her late husband.


But she would get it anway, wouldn't she, unless because it was her husbands she was afraid to leave it to chance, if she is the murderer I will be disapointed, just because everybody has said it for so long,not seeing Jenny, after all this is just silly.

----------


## Glen1

> But she would get it anway, wouldn't she, unless because it was her husbands she was afraid to leave it to chance, if she is the murderer I will be disapointed, just because everybody has said it for so long,not seeing Jenny, after all this is just silly.


Don't be too disapointed lillabet .if Anne is the murderer she ain't going to be allowed to have  the bleedin' watch when she's locked up. Wouldn't be surprised to see the silly bitch put it on top of the coffin at the funeral.then Sally Sherlock Webster can solve the crime . point the finger and then bugger off back to her 3x2 conservatory.

----------


## shalagee

> Can someone explain  if Anne's the killer why would she steal Frank's watch, she's his next of kin so would get it anyway ,returned by the police pretty much straight away?


 I think that's a very good point, but why would anyone else take it? I sure hope they tell us who it is on Monday. This whole story line is very poorly written.

----------


## Dazzle

Anne may have snatched the watch off Frank just before she killed him, feeling that he no longer deserved his father's watch (or off his body for the same reason).  The watch was obviously precious to her given the fuss she made about it.

It's thin, I know, but as shalagee says, why would anyone else take it?

----------


## LostVoodoo

I would assume Anne took the watch because if you murder your son you're not exactly in the most stable frame of mind!

----------

alan45 (18-03-2012)

----------


## shalagee

> I would assume Anne took the watch because if you murder your son you're not exactly in the most stable frame of mind!


I agree, actually most prople who commit murder aren't all that together. I imagine that killing a son would be especially hideous. I think they dropped the ball seriously in this story line. They kept Frank on, as some have said for the dramatic possibilities, then they kill him off and give us a couple of weeks before revealing the murderer. They try to make it obvious that it's Anne. If someone else is indeed the murderer, they have pulled them out of thin air. They try and develop some drama between Carla and Peter that falls flat. The scenes between Carla and Peter show no love between, then out of nowhere Peter confesses. Really! They have some clueless police asking pointless questions and leaping to obvious conclusions about Carla. 
If they are going to have police issues be such a part of so many story lines why haven't they developed any ongoing police characters that we care about so that when an investigation is necessary we can at least care? In the short time I have been watching this show I see that they have lots of characters that have very limited air time.  How hard would that be? Of course we have the fruitcake Kristi. Not someone I care about, other than to get her story line over. Why can't we have some hunky police guy that we see now and again at those all to frequent times they decide that the only solution to a problem is to kill it?
The UK is home to some of the greatest mystery writers of all time. I can't believe the producers of this show can't find someone who knows how to write a mystery story line.

----------

parkerman (18-03-2012)

----------


## alan45

Mourners are gathering for Frank's funeral. Sally accompanies Anne. DC Nash is also there and extends his condolences. Anne notes mostly family is in attendance but there are some business aquaintances, too.

They are horrified when Carla, Michelle and Maria turn up in a taxi. Sally confronts them as Anne scampers into the crem. Sally can't understand why Carla is there and Carla turns it around on Sally because Frank didn't treat her very well either. Sally righteously explains she's there to support Anne while Carla insists she's there to bury a few ghosts. 
..

----------

shalagee (19-03-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Anne Foster has been officially revealed as the killer of her son Frank - as predicted by thousands of Digital Spy readers.

Anne, played by Gwen Taylor, found herself backed into a corner in dramatic circumstances on the day of Frank's funeral in this evening's (March 19) episodes.

After bidding a final farewell to her son at the crematorium and heading back to the late businessman's home in an emotional state, Anne was unable to hide her crime for any longer as Sally Webster (Sally Dynevor) paid a visit. Sally found Anne clutching Frank's watch, which had mysteriously disappeared following his death.

When Anne confessed that she had been in possession of the watch the whole time, Sally finally figured out that she was the culprit responsible for Frank's violent passing. However, as she tried to flee from Frank's house in her shock, Sally slipped and fell down the stairs.

Unable to get help without revealing her secret, Anne left Sally lying unconscious and prepared to go on the run. However, she was stopped in her tracks when Carla (Alison King) turned up at the house - wanting answers over how much Anne knew about Frank's evil nature.

Carla soon realised that all was not right, and found herself threatened with a knife as Anne desperately tried to stay in control of the escalating situation.

Confessing all, Anne explained that she had overheard Frank taunting Carla at the factory on the night of his death, finally discovering that the businesswoman's rape allegation had been true.

In a subsequent argument with Frank, Anne had lashed out at her son by hitting him over the head with a whisky bottle - before fleeing from the scene in horror upon realising that she had killed him.

Kevin (Michael Le Vell) eventually arrived to rescue Sally and Carla from the clutches of Anne, whose fate will now be left in the hands of the authorities.

Digital Spy readers had long predicted Anne as Frank's killer, as she received over 60% of the 38,000 votes cast in our 'Who killed Frank Foster?' poll despite never being named as an official suspect.

However, fans were kept guessing until tonight's episodes as show bosses ensured that the culprit's identity was not revealed in the press before transmission. 

Coronation Street's Frank plot has proved a ratings hit in recent weeks, taking the soap well above the 10m mark earlier this month.

----------


## annette_tr9

> i reckon it's his mum, just because she isnt really a main character and could be leaving.............
> 
> none of the other suspects are leaving??


My middle name is Sherlock you know ;)

----------


## alan45

Well what a load of cack that was

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street actress Gwen Taylor has spoken of her relief at her character Anne Foster finally being unmasked as son Frank's killer.

Anne's dark crime was revealed during tonight's (March 19) episodes, where viewers saw Sally Webster (Sally Dynevor) figure out the mystery of businessman Frank's (Andrew Lancel) murder.

"It has been wonderful to be part of such a fantastic storyline but so difficult trying to keep the secret for so long," she told the official Coronation Street website.

"It is weeks since we filmed the scenes where Anne confessed to Sally and I haven't told a soul. The morning after Frank was murdered I arrived back at the airport from a trip to Ireland and suddenly everyone was asking me who killed him."

Taylor went on to say that she is now intrigued to discover how the public will act towards her following the dramatic revelation.

"It is such a relief that it is all finally out in the open now and I am not worried that I will give the game away," she added. "It will be interesting to see how people will react now they know it was me!"

Taylor will now be interviewed by Lancel on Liverpool station Radio City on March 29.

----------


## alan45

CORONATION Street fans were left gobsmacked *( I DONT think so)*  last night when twisted Frank Foster's murderer turned out to be his doting mum Anne.


An estimated 12million viewers tuned in to see Frank's fiancÃ©e, Carla Connor, unmask Anne as the killer as she was about to leave wrongly accused Sally Webster for dead.

Actress Gwen Taylor, who joined the ITV1 soap as Frank's overbearing mother last summer, had already been getting stick off fans just for being the rapist's parent.

But after yesterday's revelation, she fears more of the show's army of followers will turn against her in real life.

In an exclusive interview, Gwen told TV Biz: "Anne has been the nastiest character I've ever played. I might have to get a bodyguard!

"I've had a bit of a hard ride from fans up until now and they'll be upset that I've attacked Sally. Anne's been awful.

"She's been very unkind and cruel and the way she's turned on Sally is terrible.

"But at the end, Anne's on the verge of madness. I'm a criminal!"

But Gwen admits she has enjoyed playing such a ruthless character.


ITV She said: "I hoped I'd get to play a character this evil one day. They are always more interesting and I'd like to do it again. It's nice to play someone with no redeeming features. You have to find out why people are like this."
As well as getting flak from fans, Gwen has been shocked by some viewers' refusal to accept Frank (Andrew Lancel) raped Carla (Alison King) â because they were engaged.

Gwen said: "There are a lot of people who don't think he can have raped her.

"I don't believe this but a lot of people have said, 'Don't be silly â he can't have raped her, they were having a relationship'.

"So there will be people who think, how dare Anne? And that he was innocent."

However, Gwen is confident the majority of fans, especially women and mums, will understand how events led Frank's mum to commit her terrible crime.

Since joining Corrie, Gwen â who played Amy Pearce role in Eighties sitcom Duty Free â has been stunned by how much attention she attracts when she is out and about.

She said: "It's the first time I've felt this incredible interest from Corrie.

"Even people I wouldn't have thought would watch it have been approaching me â upper middle-class people telling me they're enjoying the storylines. I think it appeals to everyone."

Corrie bosses have gone to great lengths over the past few months to protect the identity of Frank's killer.

ITV Producers and storyline writers did not even tell Gwen the identity of the killer.
But co-star Andrew left the cat out of the bag after persuading bosses to tell him who would kill his rapist character.

Gwen said: "I was absolutely shattered when I found out Anne was the killer. Andrew told me on the quiet some time ago.

"He knew before me because he was leaving first, he wheedled it out of them and spilled the beans. It's been dreadful keeping the secret, especially from family."

Gwen also struggled to keep the twist from fans, with people begging her for clues wherever she went. She said: "I was talking to people in the airport in Belfast in Ireland and they were saying, 'I bet it's such and such but, oh, you're nasty, you're horrible, it could be you'.

"I thought, 'Oh my goodness, I've got this name for being a horrible woman.' "

Anne is the latest in a string of villains who have terrorised Weatherfield, including Alan Bradley (Mark Eden), Tony Gordon (Gray O'Brien) and Richard Hillman (Brian Capron).

The latest storyline has been criticised for being too violent, but charities have praised the soap for tackling the issue of rape sensitively. Police advisers were involved to ensure scenes was realistic.


ITV Gwen insists serious issues should be tackled by the soaps â as long as they are balanced with lighter plots and humour.
In the months between Carla's rape and Frank's court case and murder, viewers also enjoyed frothier storylines such as Owen Armstrong (Ian Puleston-Davies) and David Platt (Jack P Shepherd) feuding over a fish pond, plus Tracy Barlow (Kate Ford) warring with housemate from hell Beth Tinker (Lisa George).

Gwen doesn't believe BBC1 rival EastEnders has the same gentle touch, branding it humourless.

She said: "EastEnders has more nasty people in it who destroy more lives than anywhere else! They seem to have one after another of people who just destroy other people.

"You start to think, 'I can't take another one'. You need to be choosy about putting characters like that in. The fact that Anne is leaving is good."

Praising her bosses, she continued: "EastEnders could learn a thing or two because gentle comedy is important.

Real people being in situations that make you laugh, not always getting on at each other, throwing things and sniping. It's too much."

Gwen admits she does watch Enders â but only for professional purposes.

ITV She said: "I watch from the point of view of an actress watching actors because there are some very good ones in it.
"I'm interested in that and people developing their careers. However, for reality and for good stories, I'm a Corrie person."

Gwen's emotional final scenes, when Anne is stricken by grief and guilt, left her drained and exhausted.

She said: "A lot has happened to the poor woman, she's lost her husband then her son and stuck to her guns about his innocence. Then she begins to realise something is very wrong. The humiliation of that, and the fact she has been so horrible to people, is too much for her to live with. It turns her funny."

Gwen credits director Noreen Kershaw for helping her calm down between takes.

She said: "For the last pivotal scenes, I had Noreen directing. She was very understanding about Anne and what was at stake, and very good at reining me in so I wasn't screaming throughout all three episodes. She made me calm down and vary it, otherwise I'd have been in high hysteria the whole time."

Playing someone whose life has been so devastated was a big challenge and Gwen admits she had to focus on her grief at her own dad's death to maximise the emotion.

She said: "I never thought I'd use this but it's to do with my father. It's to do with his death and the fact that I was there and I held him. I only use it when I need it and I don't think he would mind."

Gwen wrapped up her final scenes as Anne weeks ago.

She is now rehearsing a theatre role in a new children's play, The Butterfly Lion, which opens at Leicester's Curve Theatre, next month.

She said: "I'm appearing in a play which is a children's story, and I play a sweet old lady. I'm hoping it will be a nice change.

"I'm glad of the change, it does take over your life being in Corrie. I did find it draining â but brilliant too."

----------


## CrazyLea

Well I watched it pretty silently while I was working, I couldn't hear it just see it and couldn't pay a huge amount of attention to it. 
But I thought Anne was actually going to hurt Sally, not Sally fall over  :Sad:  Disappointment there for me haha!! I must have read the spoilers wrong!

----------


## shalagee

I was very disappointed in the handling of this whole story line. It was poorly thought out, poorly written and so predictable everyone guessed it was Anne weeks ago. The only good thing is it's basically over, I HOPE!

----------


## alan45

> I was very disappointed in the handling of this whole story line. It was poorly thought out, poorly written and so predictable everyone guessed it was Anne weeks ago. The only good thing is it's basically over, I HOPE!


Yes it was a load of cack from start to finish. They allegedly had help from detectives of Greater Manchester Police in checking the authenticity and accuracy of the storyline.  Incredible. The only thing that surprised me was that St. Ella was not involved in the investigation along with Webster of the Yard

----------


## tammyy2j

Complete rubbish

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Gwen Taylor has admitted that she had no idea she was signing up to play a killer.

The actress's character Anne Foster was last night (March 19) unveiled as the culprit responsible for the death of villainous Frank, her own son.

However, speaking on Lorraine today, Taylor confessed that she only discovered the twist when co-star Andrew Lancel - who played Frank - tipped her off during filming.

Taylor explained: "It was strange, because I didn't know when I signed on that it was going to develop so brilliantly. But a little while after, Andrew was telling me that he was leaving at a certain point. 

"I asked, 'What happens?' and he said, 'I get killed - and between you and me, you are very deeply involved!' So he slipped me the wink quite early, so I had the excitement of knowing that the scripts were working towards a wonderful denouement. It's just such a gift for an actress, and I've loved every moment of it."

The 73-year-old added that she "loved" filming her showdown scenes with Alison King, who plays Frank's ex-fiancÃ©e Carla Connor.

Discussing the plot climax, she continued: "I was helped very much by Noreen Kershaw who directed those episodes. It is exhausting, and you always pray that the sound and the cameras are on form when you are. 

"The worst thing is if you have to do it again, because the lighting or the sound went wrong. Sometimes that's what gets you, because you have to dredge it up from somewhere. 

"But in this case, it all went quite well. I'm quite pleased with it, which is quite naughty, to be pleased with your own work!"

Coronation Street continues on Thursday (March 22) at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## alan45

Lol

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Helen Worth has defended the soap's darker storylines, insisting that they are proving popular with viewers.

The ITV1 show has tackled a number of gritty subject matters in recent months, including Carla Connor's tragic rape plot and Frank Foster's death.

Worth, who plays Gail McIntyre, has now praised Coronation Street's producer Phil Collinson for coming up with "fantastic" plots since taking office in 2010.

Speaking to Radio Times, she commented: "He's remarkable. And he's done some amazing things in the past two years and written some fantastic storylines. And they just keep coming. I don't know how, but thank goodness they do."

Asked whether there is too much crime on Coronation Street, she replied: "People turn on to see it, so it can't be all wrong, can it? I'm not too worried about Gail ever finding happiness because being happy doesn't make for good stories."

Gail's current storylines are centring around her concern for mum Audrey (Sue Nicholls), as she will soon discover that the salon boss has let charmer Lewis Archer (Nigel Havers) back into her affections.

Worth said: "Sue and I have been working together since 1979 and to still be there and having so much fun - well, it couldn't be better."

Coronation Street pulled in 10.6m viewers earlier this week as Frank's killer was unmasked.

----------


## alan45

Heaven help your wit Helen if you think some of Collinsons recent plots are 'fantastic'.

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street star Andrew Lancel has said that he felt "a huge buzz" as he watched the dramatic conclusion of Frank Foster's storyline this week.

On Monday (March 19), over 10m viewers tuned in to see Frank's mother Anne (Gwen Taylor) exposed as his killer - with dangerous consequences for Sally Webster (Sally Dynevor) and Carla Connor (Alison King).

Although Lancel had known the identity of the culprit for some time, he watched on the night to see the drama play out on screen.

Lancel told PA: "I watched the episode doing the ironing. I'm very proud of it. I thought Gwen was amazing.

"As a Corrie fan, someone who has watched it my whole life - to see these iconic characters go to this dark place that Frank got them to was a huge buzz."

Discussing the secrecy surrounding the whodunit plot, he continued: "We lie - I lied to everyone. I spoke to Gwen this morning and she's hugely relieved that it's out there because we've been lying to everybody for so long.

"I knew what was going to happen with [Frank] - what he did, who he did it to, when he was going to go and how he was going to die. For me, it was just a matter of containing it, but people really got hold of it."

Lancel finished filming the role of Frank in early February.

----------


## Glen1

"Worth, who plays Gail McIntyre, has now praised Coronation Street's producer Phil Collinson for coming up with "fantastic" plots since taking office in 2010.

Speaking to Radio Times, she commented: "He's remarkable. And he's done some amazing things in the past two years and written some fantastic storylines. And they just keep coming. I don't know how, but thank goodness they do."

                                                   BOLLOCKS as in what a load of !!!!!

----------


## shalagee

> Heaven help your wit Helen if you think some of Collinsons recent plots are 'fantastic'.


 It would sort of be like shooting yourself in the foot to criticize your boss, wouldn't it? I would take any of her comments with a huge grain of salt. After all he's the one who can give her more air time.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Former Coronation Street star Andrew Lancel has said that he felt "a huge buzz" as he watched the dramatic conclusion of Frank Foster's storyline this week.


He must be the only one

----------

lizann (22-03-2012), Perdita (21-03-2012)

----------


## shalagee

> He must be the only one


 The actors involved in any project have a very different take on how things look on screen than the rest of us mortals. It's just not OK to say negative things about their particular project. They never know if they may have to work with these people again, it makes no sense to burn your bridges.

----------


## alan45

> "Worth, who plays Gail McIntyre, has now praised Coronation Street's producer Phil Collinson for coming up with "fantastic" plots since taking office in 2010.
> 
> Speaking to Radio Times, she commented: "He's remarkable. And he's done some amazing things in the past two years and written some fantastic storylines. And they just keep coming. I don't know how, but thank goodness they do."
> 
>                                                    BOLLOCKS as in what a load of !!!!!


 well said Glen. I expressed similar sentiments in an earlier thread. Phil Collinson is to Corrie what Paul Marquess was to The Bill. 

The sooner he *******s off with his dear "friend" St. Ella the better

----------


## tammyy2j

Corrie should have showed Anne killing Frank instead of the big who done it mystery which wasnt a mystery or else filmed alternative endings with all the suspects killing Frank

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Gwen Taylor has admitted that adjusting to the fast-paced world of soap was a challenge.

The actress recently finished filming her role as Anne Foster, who was unmasked as the killer of her own son Frank in Monday's (March 19) dramatic episodes.

Taylor was last night (March 22) interviewed by Andrew Lancel, who played Frank, on Liverpool station Radio City and praised the Coronation Street cast for the performances they put in without rehearsal time.

"I'm going to remember the commitment that everyone had for the work," Taylor explained. "A lot of the women there had babies and young children, but everyone turned up on time and knew their lines - and I was so impressed by that. 

"I had to up my game. I was used to having rehearsal time and discussion [before playing a scene], so I had to work hard."

Taylor added that members of the public have been eager to chat to her about Coronation Street and Frank's death in recent weeks.

"It's happened everywhere I go," she explained. "Most people have suspected me - I thought it would be more of a surprise!

"I tell you one thing, my stepson, who lives with us, has had so much flak from all his mates saying, 'Did she do it?' Would you believe, he lives in the same house and I didn't tell him! He's going to be furious that I didn't tell him!"

Coronation Street continues tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Andrew Lancel has officially announced his role in an upcoming Liverpool pantomime project.

The actor, who finished filming as Weatherfield's evil Frank Foster a few months ago, is returning to his villainous roots by taking on the part of wicked Carabose in Sleeping Beauty.

Sleeping Beauty will be staged in a heated 3,000 capacity 'Big Top' tent at Kings Dock in Liverpool later this year, adjacent to the BT Convention Centre and Echo Arena as part of a Christmas Family Festival extravaganza.

Lancel's character Carabose is the Wicked Wizard and Master of the Underworld, a vengeful figure who casts a spell over anyone he dislikes - especially those who forget to invite him to their party. 

Insanely jealous of everyone and obsessed with owning gold, he is mortified when the King and Queen overlook his invitation to the christening of their daughter, Princess Briar Rose. 

Carabose decides to get even by angrily swooping into the gathering and casting a spell of death upon the Princess. Only the payment of vast sums of gold each year by the King can prevent the Princess from falling to the fate of the wizard's evil spell.

Lancel commented: "I'm thrilled to be appearing in Liverpool and to be playing this deliciously wicked character, which also presents some great comedic opportunities in the script. Bring on the boos, I'm ready!"


Pictured: Andrew Lancel as Carabose.

The team behind Sleeping Beauty are planning an ambitious set for the occasion, including a rotating spinning tower castle, a 15-foot smoke-breathing dragon and a digitally animated projection of a growing forest of thorns, which envelops the castle where the inhabitants sleep for 100 years.

Other cast members confirmed for the project include Bread star Jonathon Morris and children's TV character Fifi Forget Me Not, voiced by Jane Horrocks. More participants will be announced at a later date.

Morris said: "I'm so excited to be returning to Liverpool and being part of this spectacular production - I love the fun connection with the audience which only pantomime brings!"

Meanwhile, show producer David Lee explained: "It's so important to ensure the right balance of all the elements that make a great pantomime, including pace, atmospheric music, high energy and contemporary and traditional dance styles, a talented cast and a generous sprinkling of comedy - all which this show possesses. 

"I can't wait to come to Liverpool as I know from the many occasions I appeared here in my performing days, Liverpool audiences have a brilliant sense of humour!"

Sleeping Beauty will run from December 14, 2012 to January 6, 2013. Tickets go on general sale on Friday, June 22 at 9am with full details available on the Liverpool Echo Arena website.

----------


## alan45

Ex-Coronation Street actor Andrew Lancel faces child sex charges
Former Coronation Street actor Andrew Lancel has been charged with historical child sex offences, police have said.

The 42-year-old, who played Frank Foster in the ITV soap, faces five counts of indecent assault on a child under 16.

Mr Lancel, from Gateacre in Liverpool, was charged on Friday under his real name Andrew Watkinson.

Merseyside Police said he had been bailed to appear at South Sefton Magistrates' Court on 19 December.

----------


## alan45

Ex-Coronation Street actor Andrew Lancel faces child sex charges
Former Coronation Street actor Andrew Lancel has been charged with historical child sex offences, police have said.

The 42-year-old, who played Frank Foster in the ITV soap, faces five counts of indecent assault on a child under 16.

Mr Lancel, from Gateacre in Liverpool, was charged on Friday under his real name Andrew Watkinson.

Merseyside Police said he had been bailed to appear at South Sefton Magistrates' Court on 19 December.

----------


## Perdita

Andrew Lancel has vowed to clear his name of all sex offence charges.

The former Coronation Street star announced yesterday that he will be fighting the allegations.

Lancel said: "I will absolutely contest the charges against me. I am not able to say any more at the moment."

The actor, who played Frank Foster in Coronation Street, has been charged with five counts of indecent assault on a victim under 16.

His lawyer Stuart Nolan said: "Mr Lancel was invited by police to co-operate with an inquiry by one complainant about events that allegedly took place over 20 years ago.

"He is confident his innocence will be established."

The 42-year-old is currently starring in Epstein: The Man Who Made the Beatles at the Epstein Theatre in Liverpool. The show received a standing ovation from the audience last night (December 1).

Lancel, who has appeared in The Bill, previously tweeted to his fans: "My lovely *followers and friends. Your support means the world. Have faith. Good night. x." 

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/ne...#ixzz2DuJkQF2p

----------


## alan45

Let's remember he is innocent until proven guilty

----------

parkerman (03-12-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Ex-Coronation Street star Andrew Lancel's trial for child sex offences has been sent to the crown court.

The 42-year-old actor, real name Andrew Watkinson, was due to appear at South Sefton Magistrates' Court in Liverpool tomorrow (December 19).

A court official confirmed to the Press Association that the court had already dealt with the case and that it would be sent to Liverpool Crown Court on April 15, 2013.

Lancel, who has been granted bail, played Frank Foster in Coronation Street from 2005 until earlier this year.

Merseyside Police have confirmed that Lancel faces five counts of indecent assault on a child under the age of 16, being charged under the Sexual Offences Act 2003.

He has maintained his innocence of all charges. 

Lancel pulled out of a role in Christmas pantomime Sleeping Beauty while he fights the charges. 

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/showbiz/...#ixzz2FQPm57pR

----------


## alan45

Former Coronation Street actor Andrew Lancel was cleared today of four counts of indecently assaulting a 15-year-old boy but the judge said the verdict is 'not necessarily a rejection of the complainant's account of a sexual encounter.'
Mr Lancel, 42, who played Frank Foster in the soap, bit his lip and looked to the ceiling as his wife Louise burst into tears in the public gallery when the verdict was delivered. 
The actor was cleared of four charges relating to the youngster dating back to 1994 when the teenager was attending a theatre group. 

The couple posed for photographs outside Liverpool Crown Court after the not-guilty verdict was delivered
The jury at Liverpool Crown Court took just 29 minutes to clear the star of all counts. 

More...

Judge Clement Goldstone QC said despite the verdict, the claimant was 'clearly scarred' by his experience. 
He told the defendant's barrister Andrew Menary QC that the verdict does not necessarily mean the jury rejected the complainant's account. 
He said: 'The defendant was acquitted on the evidence, and rightly so, but it is important that the complainant who is clearly scarred by an experience, should understand that the jury verdicts does not necessarily involve rejection of his account of a sexual encounter or encounters with the defendant.

Judge Clement Goldstone QC, sitting at Liverpool Crown Court, said the jury's verdict did not 'necessarily involve rejection' of the claimant's 'account of a sexual encounter'
'It is a statement that the prosecution have failed to make the jury sure that abuse of the type alleged occurred during the period covered by the indictment and in particular before the complainant's 16th birthday, now more than 18 years ago.'
The man broke down in tears as he told the jury of the abuse he claims he suffered - which the defendant denied took place.
Mr Lancel denied any 'intimate contact' with his accuser or wrongdoing involving a second man who gave evidence in the trial who accused him of performing a sex act on him when he was 15 after giving him a massage.
Mr Lancel, from Gateacre in Liverpool, was charged last November under his real name Andrew Watkinson.

Andrew Lancel played Frank Foster in the soap from 2010 to 2012
He walked out of court today hand in hand with his wife of eight years Louise. 
The couple have one son. 
He posed for a pack of photographers crowded around him but declined to comment on the case.
Mr Lancel's solicitor, Stuart Nolan, read a short statement on behalf of the actor outside court. 
It read: 'Andrew would like to thank his family and friends and all parties for their support and prayers. He just wants to spend time with his family.'
The actor originally faced six counts of indecent assault but the judge earlier ordered the jury to find the defendant not guilty of two of the counts as the victim had agreed while he was being cross examined that he could not definitely say that some of the allegations happened before his 15th birthday.
Mr Lancel played Frank Foster in Coronation Street from 2010 to 2012. 
He is also known for his roles in ITV drama Bad Girls, Cardiac Arrest and The Bill


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz2Vr9wVgcU 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

----------


## alan45

Former Coronation Street actor Andrew Lancel was cleared today of four counts of indecently assaulting a 15-year-old boy but the judge said the verdict is 'not necessarily a rejection of the complainant's account of a sexual encounter.'
Mr Lancel, 42, who played Frank Foster in the soap, bit his lip and looked to the ceiling as his wife Louise burst into tears in the public gallery when the verdict was delivered. 
The actor was cleared of four charges relating to the youngster dating back to 1994 when the teenager was attending a theatre group. 

The couple posed for photographs outside Liverpool Crown Court after the not-guilty verdict was delivered
The jury at Liverpool Crown Court took just 29 minutes to clear the star of all counts. 

More...

Judge Clement Goldstone QC said despite the verdict, the claimant was 'clearly scarred' by his experience. 
He told the defendant's barrister Andrew Menary QC that the verdict does not necessarily mean the jury rejected the complainant's account. 
He said: 'The defendant was acquitted on the evidence, and rightly so, but it is important that the complainant who is clearly scarred by an experience, should understand that the jury verdicts does not necessarily involve rejection of his account of a sexual encounter or encounters with the defendant.

Judge Clement Goldstone QC, sitting at Liverpool Crown Court, said the jury's verdict did not 'necessarily involve rejection' of the claimant's 'account of a sexual encounter'
'It is a statement that the prosecution have failed to make the jury sure that abuse of the type alleged occurred during the period covered by the indictment and in particular before the complainant's 16th birthday, now more than 18 years ago.'
The man broke down in tears as he told the jury of the abuse he claims he suffered - which the defendant denied took place.
Mr Lancel denied any 'intimate contact' with his accuser or wrongdoing involving a second man who gave evidence in the trial who accused him of performing a sex act on him when he was 15 after giving him a massage.
Mr Lancel, from Gateacre in Liverpool, was charged last November under his real name Andrew Watkinson.

Andrew Lancel played Frank Foster in the soap from 2010 to 2012
He walked out of court today hand in hand with his wife of eight years Louise. 
The couple have one son. 
He posed for a pack of photographers crowded around him but declined to comment on the case.
Mr Lancel's solicitor, Stuart Nolan, read a short statement on behalf of the actor outside court. 
It read: 'Andrew would like to thank his family and friends and all parties for their support and prayers. He just wants to spend time with his family.'
The actor originally faced six counts of indecent assault but the judge earlier ordered the jury to find the defendant not guilty of two of the counts as the victim had agreed while he was being cross examined that he could not definitely say that some of the allegations happened before his 15th birthday.
Mr Lancel played Frank Foster in Coronation Street from 2010 to 2012. 
He is also known for his roles in ITV drama Bad Girls, Cardiac Arrest and The Bill


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz2Vr9wVgcU 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

----------

